# Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2011



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2011 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

E Fevereiro começa com a noite mais fria deste ano, e até agora, com uma mínima de *1,8ºC*.

Neste momento, o dia segue com céu limpo, *7,7ºC* e vento fraco de N.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2011 às 14:01)

Primeiro dia de Fevereiro mais quentinho com 10ºC, vento moderado e 1028 hpa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2011 às 14:47)

neste  momento 17ºC
mínima - 1,9ºC


----------



## amando96 (1 Fev 2011 às 19:28)

Boas, por aqui máxima de 14ºC, mínima de 2.8ºC e agora estão 6.7ºC, sem dúvida o dia mais frio do ano até agora, apenas havia um pouco de gelo no carro de manhã, humidade muito baixa.

Previsão do GFS para temperatura aos 850Hpa esta semana mudou imenso...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2011 às 20:14)

neste momento 6,7ºC, EVOLUÇÃO HORA-A-HORA NO MEU BLOG VISTEM


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2011 às 21:11)

Primeira noite de Fevereiro com uma mais que provável geada. Aljezur segue já com 2,8ºC às 20h. Quase não há vento.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2011 às 21:36)

Por cá também arrefece rapidamente, com *3,7ºC* neste momento no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2011 às 21:36)

3.4ºC, agora sem vento. O vento moderado há instantes fez a temperatura subir aos 5ºC. Céu limpo.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2011 às 23:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 9,4 ºC (15h16)
Temperatura mínima = - 0,1 ºC (06h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 3,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

*Moderada descida de temperatura neste primeiro dia de Fevereiro; início do mês com temperatura negativa. Geada generalizada pela manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 9,4 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## amando96 (1 Fev 2011 às 23:44)

Dispeço-me com 5.9ºC e 62% Humidade.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Fev 2011 às 00:07)

V.R.S.A.

Boas noites, acabadinho de chegar a casa e posso dizer que está gélido por estas bandas... No carro marcava entre 4ºC/4.5ºC e no meu termometro de casa marca 4.3ºC ... não fugiu muito o termometro do carro...



Um calor Soviético ...


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2011 às 00:32)

Boas noites pessoal!

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Máxima: 10,9ºC (16h)
Temp. Mínima: 1,8ºC (07h)

Dia tipicamente anticiclónico de céu limpo. O frio sim fez-se sempre sentir em especial zonas mais sombrias. 

Neste momento registo 4,7ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Fev 2011 às 02:41)

actioman disse:


> Dia tipicamente anticiclónico de céu limpo. O frio sim fez-se sempre sentir em especial zonas mais sombrias.



Ora faço minhas as palavras do actioman.

Évora teve uma máxima de 9.1ºC.
A mínima de ontem foi de -0.1ºC (Só para dizer que foi negativa) hehehe

Actualmente estão 2.4ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2011 às 08:46)

Bom dia,

A noite foi gelada, tendo registado a minima mais baixa deste ano (até agora) no Sitio das Fontes, com *-0,7ºC* (a primeira mínima negativa do ano).

A noite foi de geada, pois esta manhã, em Silves, tinha a mesa do jardim coberta por uma camada de gelo, bem como todos os carros estacionados na rua também estavam cobertos de gelo. Os campos situados na zona baixa de Silves e junto ao rio estavam todos brancos. 

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de NNE e *3,7ºC* de temperatura (a subir agora rapidamente).


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Fev 2011 às 09:05)

A mínima bateu nos -3ºC em Aljezur com 100% de humidade relativa! Grande geada deve ter ocorrido!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Fev 2011 às 09:58)

por Serpa 1,7ºC ainda não foi hoje que chegamos aos 0ºC...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Fev 2011 às 12:23)

Noite de muito frio em Moura. Mínima de 1ºC por volta das 8:30. Grande geada por todo o lado! 9,5ºC actualmente.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2011 às 12:29)

Manhã marcada pelo vento forte a muito forte que se fez sentir de manhã. IM registou vento médio de 40 km/h.
Neste momento 10ºC, vento fraco a moderado de NE, céu limpo.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2011 às 13:33)

Neste momento a temperatura segue nos 15,8ºC, com céu limpo e vento fraco de ENE.

Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei com o telemóvel à saida de casa, esta manhã:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Fev 2011 às 14:28)

neste momento em Serpa 16ºC ( sensor com uma espécie de abrigo , apenas protegido do sol)


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Fev 2011 às 14:34)

luis mestre disse:


> neste momento em Serpa 16ºC ( sensor com uma espécie de abrigo , apenas protegido do sol)



Em Moura (a cerca de 30 km de Serpa), apenas 11ºC...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Fev 2011 às 15:02)

em que condições está instalado teu termómetro/sensor?
qual a mínima que registastes?
qual as temperaturas dos últimos dias?
gostaria também que visitasses o o meu blog e desses a tua opiniao


----------



## amando96 (2 Fev 2011 às 16:14)

Actual: 14.6 °C
Máxima: 15.6 °C	
Mínima: 3.3 °C

Humidade muito baixa, de momento 32%, mas esteve nos 30%.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2011 às 18:01)

8ºC, nuvens altas a vir de W já estão perto. Vento fraco.


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2011 às 21:16)

Aljezur a responder de novo com 2,7ºC às 20h, mas desta vez 1ºC mais alta do que ontem...


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2011 às 21:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,9 ºC (15h15)
Temperatura mínima = 0,8 ºC (07h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *11,9 ºC* (dia 2); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2011 às 21:38)

7.5ºC, vento moderado de N, céu pouco nublado.

Máxima de 12ºC.


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2011 às 21:58)

Agora 0,8ºC. Novamente boa geada a caminho. 4ª temperatura mais baixa do continente...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2011 às 22:36)

Resumo do dia de hoje:
Manhã:
Vento forte constante com céu limpo e uma sensação térmica algo desagradável. O IM registou uma rajada de *72 km/h*!

Tarde:
Tarde de acalmia com vento fraco a moderado e temperaturas amenas, máxima de 12ºC. Céu sempre limpo.

Noite:
O céu começa a ficar pouco nublado.

Neste momento 7ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2011 às 22:54)

Depois de uma tarde em que a máxima chegou aos *16,9ºC*, sigo neste momento com *1,9ºC* no Sitio das Fontes. Avizinha-se mais uma noite fria por aqui!


----------



## amando96 (2 Fev 2011 às 23:51)

Por aqui tem descido lentamente, agora 5.8ºC e 55% humidade.


----------



## actioman (3 Fev 2011 às 00:26)

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Máxima: 14ºC (16h)
Temp. Mínima: 3ºC (04h)

Mais um dia igual ao de ontem, anticiclónico e aborrecido. Valha-nos alguma geada fraca pela manhã,que em alguns locais mais abrigados foi moderada .

Neste momento registo 4,9ºC


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2011 às 08:16)

Não sei como será a actualização das 08:00h mas esta noite foi ainda mais espectacular que ontem. 

*Aljezur -3,4ºC!*


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2011 às 08:43)

Bom dia,

Mais uma vez tivemos uma noite bem fria por aqui, marcada pela geada, que pintava tudo de branco hoje de manhã (pelo menos ali em Silves), e em que registei a minima mais baixa deste ano no Sitio das Fontes, com uns negativos *-0,8ºC* (uma décima mais baixa que ontem).

De momento sigo com céu limpo e vento muito fraco de NE, e a marcar 3,7ºC no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2011 às 08:47)

Bons dias...

Atingi surpreendente a minima agora de 3.1ºC e ceu com nuvens altas ... 

De facto Aljuzer em alta... Sem duvida a 'Sibéria' do Algarve...  

EDIT: Aljezur deve estar branquinha da geada... 100%hum e 3ºC segundo o IM neste momento... Confirma Agreste??


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2011 às 10:16)

A mínima em Tavira foi de 7.6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2011 às 13:41)

15-16ºC, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco. Muito calor.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Fev 2011 às 15:06)

por Serpa céu pouco nublado com mínima  de 2,3ºC.
neste momento 18ºC


----------



## Prof BioGeo (3 Fev 2011 às 16:26)

Em Moura:
Mínima de -1ºC às 07:30
Actual 15ºC, que corresponde à máxima registada até agora.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2011 às 17:50)

Extremos de hoje no Sitio das Fontes:
Tmáx: 18,6ºC
Tmin: -0,8ºC

Por agora, sigo com 14,6ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## amando96 (3 Fev 2011 às 19:54)

Actual: 11.1 °C	
Máxima: 16.7 °C	
Mínima: 5.0 °C

Parece que este ano não vou ver nada a baixo de zero 
Não falta muito temos dias de 30ºC...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2011 às 21:18)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,2 ºC (15h37)
Temperatura mínima = 2,7 ºC (06h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1032 hPa

*Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e geada generalizada pela manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *14,2 ºC* (dia 3); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Fev 2011 às 21:51)

]ToRnAdO[;262130 disse:
			
		

> Bons dias...
> 
> Atingi surpreendente a minima agora de 3.1ºC e ceu com nuvens altas ...
> 
> ...



Apesar de não estar presentemente em Aljezur, confirmo a constante formação de grandes geadas nos últimos dias por essa zona, segundo a minha avó. A desmentir os 0 dias de geada por ano na zona segundo alguns mapas...


----------



## actioman (4 Fev 2011 às 01:47)

Boas noites! 

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Máxima: 15,2ºC (15h)
Temp. Mínima: 3ºC (07h)

Dia marcado na sua primeira metade, pela nebulosidade alta. O que sempre serviu para retirar alguma da monotonia deste tipo de tempo anticiclónico.
As mínimas este ano aqui pela minha zona, teimam em não se acentuarem muito. Esta noite a EMA do IM à cota 200 registou -1,2ºC e eu quase na 300 apenas mais 4ºC!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2011 às 08:59)

Bom dia,

Foi a 3.ª noite consecutiva com formação de geada em Silves, no entanto, a minima no Sitio das Fontes ficou nos positivos 0,9ºC.

Por agora sigo com 5,2ºC e céu limpo, sem vento!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2011 às 11:35)

14ºC  Vento nulo e céu limpo. Pressão muito alta.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2011 às 14:56)

Por Serpa neste momento 21ºC, mínima . 3,9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2011 às 19:10)

13ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo. Já há algumas flores nos arbustos.  Venha a primavera prematura mas depois sofremos com o .


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2011 às 19:28)

Boas, por aqui, depois de alguns dias de ausência, o frio e a geada chegou até aqui.

Máxima: 18.1ºC
mínima: 2.6ºC
actual: 10.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2011 às 22:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,5 ºC (14h43)
Temperatura mínima = 6,9 ºC (06h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1034 hPa

*Moderada subida de temperatura relativamente a ontem; descida acentuada da temperatura nas últimas horas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *17,5 ºC* (dia 4); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Fev 2011 às 22:54)

Em Évora hoje a máxima foi de 18ºC. 
A mínima da ultima noite ficou pelos 4.5ºC
Actualmente estão ainda 11ºC.

Uma diferença bastante significativa tendo em conta os valores da ultima semana. 

Aqui pelo Algarve em Altura estão 5ºC.

Diferença bastante grande, temos o litoral Algarvio com valores bem mais mais que o interior Alentejano.


----------



## actioman (5 Fev 2011 às 01:31)

Bem por cá parece-me que a Primavera veio bem antes do tempo .
Grande destaque para a pressão atmosférica bastante elevada (chegou aos 1036hPa) e para a temperatura máxima, igualmente exagerada. 

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Máxima: *18ºC* (16h) 
Temp. Mínima: 2,7ºC (07h)

Neste momento registo 7,4ºC e uma pressão atmosférica de 1033,3hPa


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2011 às 18:41)

Boa tarde,

Por cá esteve um belo dia de "Primavera antecipada", com a máxima a chegar aos *19,1ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, o céu sempre limpo e vento fraco.

A minima da noite foi de *1,5ºC*, e neste momento sigo com 11,1ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2011 às 19:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e nada mais revelante.

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 6.0ºC
actual: 10.7ºC


----------



## actioman (5 Fev 2011 às 19:44)

Por Elvas foi um mais um dia Primaveril com uma máxima igual a de ontem, uns escaldantes 18ºC. Já se vê muita flor no campo e amendoeiras em flor... 
As hipoteses para ocorrerem fenómenos de Inverno rigoroso, acho que já se foram, pois com máximas assim e mínimas também a subir, o calor vai-se rapidamente instalando por aqui... 

Pelo menos que venham de lá umas boas frentes para não acabar-mos o Inverno com este gosto amargo na boca...

Neste momento registo 9,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2011 às 21:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,4 ºC (14h58)
Temperatura mínima = 6,9 ºC (07h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1032 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,5 ºC (dia 4); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2011 às 21:58)

11ºC, céu limpo e brisa muito fraca de Sudoeste. Os meus testes com os termómetros dizem que a diferença daqui para a cidade é entre 0.5 e 1ºC. Os meus próprios dados vêm brevemente 
Na segunda feira se tudo correr bem


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Fev 2011 às 23:45)

Altura:
Por aqui apenas 5ºC. Este recanto do Algarve a registar umas boas mínimas!!

Na noite passada ficamos pelos 4ºC!!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2011 às 15:10)

vou aqui divulgar as condições em que as minas medições são feitas:
são ao nível da urbanização, em ruas que ficam dentro das muralhas de Serpa,
por isso não é de  estranhar estas temperaturas.
Se a estação Leiria Cidade  registava 24,1ºC ás 14 horas é perfeitamente normal que a essa mesma hora eu registasse 22,8ºc


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Fev 2011 às 15:24)

A estaçao Amadora de Aljezur seguia com *21,4°C* às 14.00h e liderava de longe na zona Sul


----------



## amando96 (6 Fev 2011 às 15:26)

Actual: 16.9°C
Máxima: 18.3°C	
Mínima: 8.1°C


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2011 às 15:38)

Parece que se aproximam nuvens do alentejo.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Fev 2011 às 15:50)

luis mestre disse:


> Parece que se aproximam nuvens do alentejo.



Sim,nuvens altas


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2011 às 15:57)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas, 17-18ºC, vento fraco de Sudeste. Amanhã espero ter as minhas próprias mínimas e máximas (quando fizer o RS!)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2011 às 16:05)

Então essas temperaturas são obtidas atraves de quê?


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2011 às 16:11)

luis mestre disse:


> Então essas temperaturas são obtidas atraves de quê?


De uma estação que sigo, no Wunderground em Nisa (apesar de ser mais baixo e longe) que tem temps mais reais que as outras que lá estão que nem têm protecção adequada penso.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2011 às 16:18)

obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2011 às 16:25)

O que será isto que se está a formar no sat?  Nuvens altas concentradas?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2011 às 16:33)

Esta situação de nuvens vindas de espanha não vos faz lembrar nada?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Fev 2011 às 16:33)

Parecem-me ser nuvens altas apenas,talvez com presença de neblina ou nevoeiro junto à costa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2011 às 17:12)

Esta situação faz-me lembra aquelas tardes de verão quando vêem nuvens de espanha e ás vezes trovoadas...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2011 às 17:31)

luis mestre disse:


> Esta situação faz-me lembra aquelas tardes de verão quando vêem nuvens de espanha e ás vezes trovoadas...



Isso não, porque aparece no sat nuvens bem brancas e opacas, com expansão que se nota nesses casos  Mas já tenho saudades. 

14.8ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Fev 2011 às 19:17)

Altura:
Confirmo a ocorrência de neblina no litoral do Algarve, mas são nuvens médias e não altas, a grande sombra tem haver com serem espessas e também à inclinação que os raios solares já tinham as 16 horas. 

Por aqui um excelente dia digno de Primavera, com as esplanadas cheias de gente e a praia cheia de caminhantes e estrangeiros ao Sol. hehehe

Temperatura a chegar aos 18ºC de máxima, a mínima foi de 4ºC

EDIT:
Mas são realmente já nuvens de formação convectiva. a grande humidades presentes nos solos e a forte radiação começam a fazer das suas.....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2011 às 19:58)

eu sei que a situação que ocorre no verão é diferente mas o facto de ver nuvens a vir de Espanha fez-me lembrar isso.
NOVA SONDAGEM ABERTA VISITEM O MEU BLOG


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2011 às 21:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,8 ºC (__h__)
Temperatura mínima = 7,9 ºC (08h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *17,8 ºC* (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2011 às 22:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma neblina.

Máxima: 16.5ºC
mínima: 3.8ºC
actual: 7.4ºC

Interessante, as mínimas que tenho registado nesta semana.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2011 às 22:46)

Resumo do dia:
Céu limpo, apresentando maior nebulosidade alta a partir da tarde.
Temperaturas : Máw - 23,8ºc ,  min - 5,9ºc


----------



## ecobcg (7 Fev 2011 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

Em Silves o dia amanheceu com muito nevoeiro, com toda a zona mais baixa de Silves a ser afectada. Já a caminho de Lagoa o nevoeiro desapareceu.

A minima no Sitio das Fontes foi de *1,9ºC*, e neste momento sigo com 6,5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## amando96 (7 Fev 2011 às 11:31)

Actual: 16.4°C	
Maxima: 16.4°C	
Mínima: 7.2°C

Por aqui as mínimas são altas


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2011 às 12:07)

Já com a minha estaçãozinha,registo 16.0ºC, à sombra ainda.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2011 às 20:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 16.4ºC
mínima: 5.9ºC
actual: 11.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2011 às 23:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,7 ºC (15h39)
Temperatura mínima = 6,8 ºC (07h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,8 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Fev 2011 às 01:09)

Altura:
Por aqui o dia já não foi tão primaveril, a brisa marítima de SE que se fez sentir não permitiu tanto o aquecimento do ar. Agora começa a acumular bancos de nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas.
Temp actual: 6ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Fev 2011 às 13:08)

V.R.S.A

Boas, por aqui min de 6.8ºC e correntes 12.8ºC ...

Nevoeiro de madrugada e matinal tendo agora levantado e o ceu encontra-se muito nublado com uma ou outra aberta...

Vento fraco de E.

A mudança anda no ar mas tudo muito indefinido!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Fev 2011 às 16:49)

Por Serpa céu muito nublado com algumas abertas;
Temperaturas actual 17ºC máxima de 22,1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Fev 2011 às 19:24)

12.2ºC, 61% HR, vento fraco com céu pouco nublado.  A minha estação Oregon está a deixar-me feliz mas a temp. parece muito alta. 

Edit: hmm a cidade (EM Amadora) tem 10.2ºC e eu aqui 80m abaixo (altitudes de carta militar) tenho 12.2ºC. Será mesmo diferença de 2ºC?


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Fev 2011 às 21:02)

Céu pouco nublado, 11.3ºC em subida . Já esteve nos 10.5ºC. Vento fraco a moderado de ESE. HR 76%


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Fev 2011 às 22:39)

V.R.S.A.

Max de 16.6ºC e a gora corrente 9.9ºC ... algumas nuvens e sem vento...

ZzZzZzZzZzzz

Seca de tempo!!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2011 às 23:07)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,2 ºC (14h32)
Temperatura mínima = 6,7 ºC (05h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,8 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Fev 2011 às 23:08)

Céu nublado com algum vento e 9.8ºC de temperatura. 83% de humidade.


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2011 às 00:14)

Ora boas! Após uns dias "desaparecido" cá estou eu de volta! 

Hoje tivemos por cá até mio da manhã nevoeiro! Pelo menos deu para desanuviar o ambiente que já estava a entrar no escaldante .

Os extremos do dia:

Temp. Máxima: 15,6ºC (14h)
Temp. Mínima: 4,8ºC (06h)

Neste momento registo:
Temp.: 8,6ºC
H.R.: 82%
Press. Atmosf.: 1021,3hPa

Céu limpo.


----------



## Redfish (9 Fev 2011 às 12:09)

Chuva Fraca (molha parvos) desde as 09 da manhã...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2011 às 12:25)

Mínima quente de 9.1ºC  Neste momento céu nublado, 14.2ºC. 1021 hpa.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Fev 2011 às 12:49)

Boas

Manhã de céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SE/S  tive uma minima de 10.9ºC 

Neste momento céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e uma temperatura de 16.1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (9 Fev 2011 às 13:35)

Boa tarde,

Dia de céu muito nublado por aqui, com a ocorrência de um pequeno aguaceiro em Lagoa, perto das 12h45, que já deu para molhar um bocado, amora não tenha acumulado nada no Sitio das Fontes!

A minima da noite foi de *10,7ºC * e neste momento sigo com 15,2ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Fev 2011 às 13:50)

Por Serpa nem molha parvos nem molha esperto, nada de chuva apenas céu nublado com temperaturas neste momento de 17,6ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Fev 2011 às 17:24)

Évora:
Hoje apenas nuvens e muitas, mas chuva nem pingos nem salpicos. hehehe
A mínima ontem foi de 6.6ºC
A máxima hoje chegou aos 14.5ºC
Actual de 12.5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2011 às 19:16)

Céu nublado/pouco nublado por vezes, vento fraco de ESE, 12.5ºC, HR 67% e 1021 hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2011 às 20:59)

10.1ºC, pressão subiu nos 1022 hPa (Estação dá sol), 75% HR e céu pouco nublado ou limpo.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2011 às 22:04)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,4 ºC (14h18)
Temperatura mínima = 8,5 ºC (01h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,8 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2011 às 22:06)

A temperatura actual é de 10.0ºC, estáveis. 75%HR. O céu limpou.


----------



## Agreste (9 Fev 2011 às 22:35)

A novidade do dia foi um período de chuva logo pelas 8 da manhã e que chegou por vezes a ser moderada embora me parece que tenha sido muito localizado em torno de Faro. O resto do dia foi tranquilo entre algumas abertas e céu muito nublado. Destaco também o tecto de fumo das queimadas agrícolas. Hoje houve vento e o smog não foi muito intenso.


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2011 às 00:32)

Continuam os dias quentes e com mínimas cada vez mais primaveris quase nas duas casas decimais 

Extremos aqui da terrinha do dia que agora acabou:

Temp. Máxima: 15,5ºC (16h11)
Temp. Mínima: 6ºC (06h28)

Neste momento registo:
Temp.: 7,9ºC
H.R.: 74%
Press. Atmosf.: 1022,7hPa

Dia com períodos de céu parcialmente nublado que foi limpando com o transcorrer da jornada.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2011 às 08:09)

Mínima de 7.5ºC. Agora 8ºC, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2011 às 18:51)

11.6ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento de SW. 65% de humidade. (Ainda em recuperação do tempo todo que esteve ao sol (27ºC) )


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2011 às 19:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,6 ºC (11h08)
Temperatura mínima = 8,3 ºC (07h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,8 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2011 às 19:54)

10.3ºC; 71% HR. O céu continua pouco nublado. O dia foi de vento moderado, tendo enfraquecendo agora.

Mínima de 7.5ºC.


----------



## Redfish (10 Fev 2011 às 22:17)

Aqui pelo interior algarvio 6º de momento...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2011 às 23:07)

8.8ºC, 81% HR. Temperatura variável por algumas décimas.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Fev 2011 às 16:35)

Boas 

Aqui por Vendas Novas céu muito nublado, 15.4ºC e vento fraco de S/SW 

Já vi que há por ai trovoadas..o que faz gerar as células deve ser a temperatura alta..por exemplo a estação do IM em Alcácer do Sal ás 15h marcava 20.1ºC 

Está a entrar ar frio em altura não é ??


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2011 às 16:44)

Trovoada em Évora.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (11 Fev 2011 às 17:00)

> Trovoada em Évora.


Repito: MUITA trovoada em Évora.

E começou a chover agora.


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2011 às 17:02)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Repito: MUITA trovoada em Évora.
> 
> E começou a chover agora.



Muito granizo na zona oeste da cidade.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Fev 2011 às 17:04)

> Muito granizo na zona oeste da cidade.




Não estava nada previsto nos modelos nem no IM..


----------



## GonçaloMPB (11 Fev 2011 às 17:06)

Nem eu previa. 

Está tenebroso mesmo, de repente começou a chover de uma forma muito forte.

E a trovoada continua.

Só de pensar que há bocado subi ao sotão para ver se via alguma coisa, e não via assim nada, só alguma coisa a Oeste e passado meia hora está assim... Era para ir passear o cão e acabei por ficar em casa.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Fev 2011 às 17:06)

Uma linha de instabilidade surpresa que se originou a oeste de évora

http://www.sat24.com/sp?ir=true


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Fev 2011 às 17:10)

Queda de granizo em forte cá por Évora, cá estava eu descansado fora de casa tive de vir a correr. chove em forte com trovada.!!!


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2011 às 17:14)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Uma linha de instabilidade surpresa que se originou a oeste de évora
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/sp?ir=true


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Fev 2011 às 17:24)

E sem ninguém estar a espera de repente caíram  6.8mm, com um pico em 10 minutos de 6.3mm dos quais...

EDIT:
Esta tudo bem na zona de Sesimbra e Arrábida?? O radar não esta nada agradável...  na imagem das 17.20H


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2011 às 17:41)

Céu a ficar negro a SW.  Parece-me que vai cair uma carga de água.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Fev 2011 às 18:05)

e em Serpa como sempre nada, já estou farto deste tempo


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2011 às 18:09)

Estremoz: Aguaceiros  desde as 17h35 … moderados a partir das 18h00.

*A forte insolação da tarde está a originar a primeira instabilidade por adveção deste ano pela charneca alentejana …*

MeteoRedondo


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2011 às 18:42)

Um cavamento bastante prenunciado frente ao litoral oeste, a sul de Lisboa, está a provocar neste momento uma moderada instabilidade na faixa litoral, a sul de Setúbal. É possível a formação de uma pequena depressão em altura que rapidamente seguirá para o norte de África e se dissipará.
Nas próximas horas é possível alguma instabilidade no litoral oeste (sem avançar para o interior), a sul de Setúbal, e no barlavento do Algarve, com aguaceiros e trovoadas.

A advecção registada ao final da tarde, no interior do Alentejo, deverá dissipar-se com o cair da noite e com o fim da insolação diurna.

Neste momento chove  de forma moderada por Estremoz.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2011 às 19:12)

Por aqui não chove mas chegou cá o negro, 13.2ºC (2 pratos no sensor para precaução à chuva, mas antes estava a uns 15ºC mais de dia, pus os pratos e ficou 17ºC, agora está 13.2 e o meu pai diz que está 14ºC no carro... Será que está correcto? Se puser no parapeito de novo deve dar uns 11ºC  mas a humidade está bem baixa, 55%.
Vento fraco. Mínima de 5.9ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Fev 2011 às 19:24)

Boas

Já é visivel desde a um bom bocado, os relampagos na zona do Barlavento


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2011 às 19:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,5 ºC (15h00)
Temperatura mínima = 7,8 ºC (03h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou marcado pelo regresso da chuva , moderada durante mais de uma hora ao final da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,8 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2011 às 19:41)

Chove muito fraco agora, 11.6ºC, 66% HR e 1020 hpa depois de ter atingido os 1018.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2011 às 19:53)

Boa noite,

Muita actividade eléctrica a SW/W/NW daqui de Silves, com alguns trovões mais fortes a ecoarem por cá! Desta não estava à espera!

No sitio das Fontes já chove bem, tendo já um acumulado de 3,4mm

Aqui por Silves vai pingando.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Fev 2011 às 19:55)

Destacar os 7,3mm que cairam na estaçao de Aljezur entre as 18h e as 19h


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2011 às 20:02)

Também já chove bem aqui por Silves agora...

No Sitio das Fontes o rain rate chegou aos 56mm/h ainda há pouco...


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2011 às 21:04)

Por aqui nem uma pinga. Como não tive oportunidade de aqui vir ver dado algum, nem me apercebi do que passou ao lado. 
Olhando para as imagens do radar até dá vontade de chorar. Uma boa célula e "secou"  completamente às porta da região .
Este Inverno é mesmo para esquecer, nunca me lembro, desde que sou um apreciador mais activo da meteorologia, de tantas semanas perdidas e praticamente sem interesse algum. Se não fosse o Dezembro chuvoso, isto aqui pela minha zona seria um Verão complicado. Deve ser um mecanismo natural que a natureza tem para equilibrar as coisas... 

Neste momento céu nublado, uma temperatura de 10,2ºC e uma H.R. de 66%.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2011 às 21:11)

Já se vêm algumas estrelas ofuscadas  11.4ºC, 73% HR. 1020 hPa.

Edit 21:14: Já vai nos 11.1ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2011 às 21:53)

Bem!!!!!!!
Bonito espectáculo eléctrico por estas bandas!!!
E acompanhado de muita chuva!!

Tive um "rain rate" de *250,4mm/h*, às 21h31 no Sitio das Fontes!! Já leva um belo acumulado de *22mm* desde as 19h20!

Aqui por Silves a chuva tem sido menos, com um acumulado de 8,2mm até agora!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2011 às 22:15)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui 8.6ºC e vento fraco de N, e ceu nublado por nuvens altas... 

Não se passa nada por aqui... o Algarve dividido entre a festa e o desterro..


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2011 às 23:55)

Aqui, não se passa nada, o Barlavento leva com tudo a zona de Olhão a VRSA tem uns míseros 31 mm este ano e Fevereiro leva 0 mm até agora. Vamos ver se domingo chove algo de jeito.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima 5.9ºC

Neste momento:
8.9ºC, 82% HR, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Sulman (12 Fev 2011 às 00:20)

Arraiolos: Minima de 5º         Máxima de 14º

Durante a tarde forte trovoada acompanhada primeiro de chuva forte e posteriormente de granizo, o que colocou as temperaturas em 20 minutos de 14º para 8º


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Fev 2011 às 00:35)

Em Évora a descida também foi igual, mas dos 16ºC para os 10ºC, por volta das 17 horas. quando caio o forte aguaceiro acompanhado de trovada. 

Total acumulado de 7.8mm
Máxima de T de 16.2ºC
Mínima de 4ºC
Actual de 8ºC


----------



## Vicente Limberg (12 Fev 2011 às 01:02)

Tem alguma estação online na Serra de Monchique? Nevou nessa região nesta temporada?


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2011 às 01:16)

Vicente Limberg disse:


> Tem alguma estação online na Serra de Monchique? Nevou nessa região nesta temporada?



A estação de monchique está á cota 400m...é rarissimo que neve lá e quando neva geralmente não pega...quanto muito será mais normal nevar nas partes mais elevadas da serra de monchique ou caldeirão, acima dos 500-600m, regiões onde a Tmed mensal para o mês mais frio ronda os 7-9º..

No Litoral a sul de lisboa ( a cotas inferiores a 400m) e em grande parte do Alentejo e Algarve, a Tmed do mes mais frio varia entre os 9º e os 12º...com o frio a restringir-se aps vales onde a inversão térmica dá origem a noites muito frias...com valores regularmente na casa dos 0º ( mas raras vezes abaixo de -5º).


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2011 às 10:00)

O espectáculo eléctrico de ontem ficou-se pela Ribeira do Algibre. Ainda fui à praia de Faro, por ter um ângulo mais aberto e bastante menos poluição luminosa mas a coisa rapidamente se diluiu.


----------



## sielwolf (12 Fev 2011 às 10:17)

Vicente Limberg disse:


> Tem alguma estação online na Serra de Monchique? Nevou nessa região nesta temporada?



Olá bom dia. em Monchique existe uma estação que está colocada na escola EB 2,3 de Monchique. Pode consultar os dados em : http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN39

O problema é que com a actividade eléctrica desta noite, deve ter havido uma falha de corrente na escola, porque desde as 19h de ontem que a estação deixou de transmitir dados.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2011 às 12:14)

Mínima de 6.8ºC. Neste momento com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Fev 2011 às 12:57)

Évora:
Uma noite tranquila e de céu limpo, com muito orvalho.  

Temperatura actual de 15.2ºC
Mínima de 6.2ºC


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2011 às 16:07)

Aqui por estas bandas fez mais fresco e tive uma mínima de 4,6ºC.
Para compensar hoje já alcancei uma máxima de 17,3ºC .

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado com aumento gradual da nebulosidade.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2011 às 17:19)

Alandroal: dia de céu pouco nublado e temperatura agradável; mínima de 6,5 ºC.

Já não se nota vestígios da chuva que também ocorreu aqui ao final da tarde de ontem; mas amanhã cá estaremos novamente à espera que caia...


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2011 às 18:35)

Boas,

Depois do "brinde" de ontem à noite, o dia hoje foi de céu limpo e de muito sol, com uma máxima de 18,2ºC, e uma minima de 6,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes. A tarde convidou a sair à rua, com muita gente nas esplanadas e junto às praias.

Neste momento, sigo com 13,1ºC e sem vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2011 às 18:37)

Também por aqui 13.1ºC, 62% HR e céu pouco nublado. Vento de SW.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2011 às 12:26)

10.4ºC, chuva moderada e vento forte.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Fev 2011 às 12:30)

Bom dia,

A minima da noite no Sitio das Fontes foi de 4,8ºC e neste momento registo 16,0ºC. O vento tem estado moderado, mas está com tendência de aumentar, registando uma rajada máxima até agora de 38,6km/h.


O radar promete alguma chuva para aqui nas próximas horas (resta saber com que intensidade chegará cá):





PS: A rajada máxima já subiu para os 43,5km/h.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Fev 2011 às 13:10)

Évora, chuva moderada por cá, acompanhada de vento moderado a forte.
A mínima foi de 6ºC, actualmente estão 10ºC
Já com 2.8mm acumulados

EDIT:
Chove Torrencialmente!!


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2011 às 14:22)

Grande carga de água em Aljezur... Está a chover bem!


----------



## trovoadas (13 Fev 2011 às 15:22)

Vai chovendo moderado a fraco por cá e se acabasse agora mesmo a rega já tava feita.
Esta água veio na altura certa pois já fazia falta em alguns sitios mais que não seja para manter o vigor da erva.
Vamos lá ver se nos próximos dias chova que chegue para alimentar as ribeiras e nascentes.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2011 às 15:23)

Estremoz: Início da tarde com chuva moderada. *Notável* descida de temperatura:

Ontem (14h35): 16, 9 ºC
Hoje (agora) : 9,7 ºC

*PORTALEGRE: PREVISÃO PARA QUEDA DE NEVE A PARTIR DAS 18h00 EM ALTITUDES SUPERIORES A 600 METROS*

Fez ontem um ano que nevou a última vez aqui em Estremoz.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Fev 2011 às 15:57)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui o vento é rei... vento moderado com rajadas fortes.. Periodos de chuva fraca mas com pinga grossa...

15.0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2011 às 16:02)

Gerofil disse:


> *PORTALEGRE: PREVISÃO PARA QUEDA DE NEVE A PARTIR DAS 18h00 EM ALTITUDES SUPERIORES A 600 METROS*


Tudo prá Serra!  E amanhã dão aos 500m! 

Por aqui, 10.3ºC, céu com abertas e 91% HR. Destaca-se a rápida descida da pressão para os actuais 1010 hpa. Ontem por esta hora estavam 1020. O vento já foi "rei" por aqui, acalmou.


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2011 às 16:15)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: Início da tarde com chuva moderada. *Notável* descida de temperatura:
> 
> Ontem (14h35): 16, 9 ºC
> Hoje (agora) : 9,7 ºC
> ...



É verdade já lá vai 1 ano... 

Uma foto que na altura tirei na Nacional 4 a 2 km de Estremoz nesse dia e noite bem agitados! 








Agora fiquei surpreendido com a cota do IM e o respectivo Aviso Meteorológico Amarelo! 

Muito bom mesmo! Vamos ver se os colegas de Portalegre, Sissi, Nuno Pimenta e SpideVV nos deixam aqui testemunhos felizes! 

Por aqui a tarde tem sido de uma boa chuvada como já há muitos dias não tinha! . Rendendo até ao momento 7,8mm. Também a destacar uma rajada máxima de 54,0 km/h pelas 13h36!

A temperatura actual é de 10ºC e o céu começa lentamente a limpar. Nesta transição entre a chuva e o inicio dos aguaceiros ainda se deixaram ver por aqui à pouco uns tímidos mammatus!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Fev 2011 às 16:27)

Por aqui mais um forte aguaceiro. 
E onde registo agora a maior rajada de vento. 
Até ao momento temos 14.5mm já acumulados hoje. 
E nota-se agora também a entrada da frente fria da superfície frontal. A temperatura começa  a descer mais acentuadamente. A máxima foi de 11.5ºC, actualmente já registo apenas 8ºC.


----------



## David sf (13 Fev 2011 às 16:38)

Gerofil disse:


> *PORTALEGRE: PREVISÃO PARA QUEDA DE NEVE A PARTIR DAS 18h00 EM ALTITUDES SUPERIORES A 600 METROS*



Um pouco optimista, apesar de o ECM ter precipitação residual no período mais frio no norte do distrito, será muito difícil que chegue alguma precipitação a um local tão interior. Mas fiquemos atentos ao que se pode passar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Fev 2011 às 16:43)

EM SERPA UNS MÍSEROS 2,7mm
Visitem, partilhem as vossas observações, respondam á pergunta do dia e votem nas sondagem  http://metalentejo.blogspot.com/


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2011 às 19:34)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 7.4ºC (mínima até agora), 83% HR e 1012 hPa. Será que neva?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Fev 2011 às 20:47)

5.5ºC. A nevar só mesmo para a madrugada mas mesmo assim não acredito. Esperemos.


----------



## frederico (13 Fev 2011 às 21:02)

Tavira acumulou 5.48 mm, valor dentro daquilo que os modelos previam.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2011 às 21:05)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> 5.5ºC. A nevar só mesmo para a madrugada mas mesmo assim não acredito. Esperemos.


Pois, o céu está limpo.

6.6ºC, 87% HR. A pressão começa a subir, agora nos 1014 hPa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Fev 2011 às 21:06)

precipitação em Serpa hoje ( até as 17h) - 2,7 mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Fev 2011 às 21:40)

V.R.S.A.

Boas por aqui ainda choveu durante 1 horita de forma moderada... uma boa rega era 16h... 

Agora queda de temperatura e ceu lompo com vento de W... 8.9ºC ...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2011 às 21:57)

Temperatura cai a pique, sendo eu agora mais frio que a Cidade: 5.6ºC. A pressão também desceu com 1015 hPa.
No Cabeço de Mouro já se registam 3ºC. Há muito mais frio em altitude do que os modelos previam, e deverá haver aguaceiros que cheguem ao interior. Neve?


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2011 às 22:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, chuva durante a tarde e vento forte especialmente a partir do fim da manhã até ao final da tarde.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: ----
actual: 8.0ºC

Precipitação: 8 mm


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Fev 2011 às 22:24)

5.4ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Fev 2011 às 22:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Temperatura cai a pique, sendo eu agora mais frio que a Cidade: 5.6ºC. A pressão também desceu com 1015 hPa.
> No Cabeço de Mouro já se registam 3ºC. Há muito mais frio em altitude do que os modelos previam, e deverá haver aguaceiros que cheguem ao interior. Neve?



Achas, que alguém te ouça !!!
Que M**** não posso ficar acordado toda a noite


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2011 às 22:37)

Mesmo. E ainda mais uma razão para explodir de raiva, aqui a temperatura foi subindo de repente até aos actuais 6.3ºC... A pressão sobe de novo para os 1015 hPa.

Aí na cidade já vai tocar os 4.9ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Fev 2011 às 22:42)

Boa noite,

A frente de hoje deixou mais *10,2mm * no Sitio das Fontes e *9,5mm* em Silves. Choveu entre as 13h e as 16h, com o pico a verificar-se entre as 14h30 e as 16h.

Neste momento, céu limpo e temperatura nos 10,1ºC, com vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2011 às 23:50)

Por aqui parte do dia com chuva, em especial entre as 13h e as 16h. Ainda tivemos um aguaceiro moderado perto das 18h30, tudo somado deu uns pobres, mas bem recebidos: 8,7mm.
O vento também marcou a sua presença em espacial no momento da passagem mais activa da frente.

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Máxima: 12,1ºC (12h40)
Temp. Mínima: 6,7ºC (06h44)
Rajada máxima: 54 Km/h (13h36)

Neste momento, como habitualmente somos a ilha quente do interior alto alentejano e ainda registo 7,1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2011 às 23:52)

Estremoz: 4,9 ºC, 1017 hPa, vento fraco de noroeste e céu limpo.
Em perspectiva formação de geada e de gelo.


----------



## amando96 (14 Fev 2011 às 01:01)

Por aqui 8.7mm, agora nos 6.9ºC, rajada máxima de 36Kmh.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2011 às 12:19)

Sigo com 8.5ºC, depois de ter tido uma gélida e absoluta mínima de 3.2ºC. Máxima até agora 9.1ºC, o sol quis aparecer.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2011 às 13:31)

A temperatura sobe; neste momento 9.4ºC e 76% HR. A pressão desce: 1016 hPa.
Vê-se um escuro meio "baço" ao longe...


----------



## ecobcg (14 Fev 2011 às 13:42)

Boa tarde,

O dia por aqui segue com o céu muito nublado, períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, e com um acumulado de *1,4mm * no Sitio das Fontes.

A minima da noite foi de* 4,4ºC* e neste momento sigo com *12,6ºC*. Nota para a máxima registada às 13h04, com *15,3ºC* e para a descida que houve desde essa altura.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Fev 2011 às 14:48)

Em Serpa por enquanto ainda nada de interessante


----------



## amando96 (14 Fev 2011 às 15:31)

por agora 12.4 ºC, mínima de 5.5 ºC por volta das 7:20.

Céu cada vez mais escuro


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2011 às 19:00)

Máxima de 9.6ºC. Neste momento chuva fraca persistente e 8.2ºC. Vento moderado.


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2011 às 19:28)

Dia de chuva fraca mas persistente. Só agora dá sinais de querer parar. 
Rendeu até ao momento uns míseros 3,6mm. 

A ver se amanhã chove por aqui que se veja...

Neste momento ainda caem uma gotas e tenho 8,8ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2011 às 20:52)

Boa noite ... os modelos ontem acertaram em cheio no previsto cerca de 5 mm e foi aquilo que choveu!!
Hoje mais do mesmo com o faz que chove em especial aqui nesta tarde que deve ter rendido mais 1 mm de precipitação ... 

A propósito a que horas está previsto entrar a precipitação mais moderada a forte prevista pelo IM pois olhando para o satélite não se vislumbra mais do que chuva fraca embora a cerca de uma 6 horas de distãncia aparenta existir uma zona mais activa ... 

Alguém pode dar essa informação?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Fev 2011 às 22:20)

Évora, tarde de chuva fraca mas chata, pois não parou quase.
De momento e já há um bom bocado que chove de forma fraca a moderada. Embora não apareça quase nada no radar....


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2011 às 22:37)

Chove fraco, a temperatura toca agora na máxima com 9.6ºC. 96% de humidade e 1009 hPa em descida.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Fev 2011 às 23:11)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a chuva fraca continua, dando um acumulado de *5mm* no Sitio das Fontes e em Silves também. A temperatura está nos 14,0ºC, com vento fraco de SW.

Vamos ver o que nos reserva a próxima madrugada...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Fev 2011 às 23:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,2 ºC (11h24)
Temperatura mínima = 4,3 ºC (02h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Alguma chuva pouco significativa; vento por vezes moderado.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,8 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2011 às 23:28)

10.0ºC, sendo a máxima do dia. Vento fraco a moderado com rajadas de SW, chuva fraca e a pressão nos 1008 hPa em tendência de descida. Esperava mais do vento.
95% de HR.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Fev 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:
Máxima: 10.1ºC (Mais ou menos às 23h)
Mínima 3.2ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Fev 2011 às 00:16)

Évora. 
Por aqui a precipitação em estado liquido continua a marcar presença de forma interrupta.
Já com 10.1mm acumulados desde as 13.30h.
A máxima do dia foi de 10.7ºC. 
A mínima de 2.7ºC
Actualmente estão 10ºC, a aumentar gradualmente, depois dos 8.1ºC registados entre as 16 e as 18 horas.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2011 às 00:27)

Por aqui o vento vai aumentando rapidamente de intensidade.

Rajada máxima de *66km/h* registada há uns minutos! (novo máximo do ano!).


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2011 às 00:38)

ecobcg disse:


> Por aqui o vento vai aumentando rapidamente de intensidade. Rajada máxima de *66km/h* registada há uns minutos! (novo máximo do ano!).



A situação vai complicar-se nas regiões do sul ao longo da madrugada e parte da manhã. Deverá melhorar a partir do meio-dia, após a passagem da superfície frontal. Cerca de 20 mm de precipitação para Faro no modelo GFS.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2011 às 00:41)

Gerofil disse:


> A situação vai complicar-se nas regiões do sul ao longo da madrugada e parte da manhã. Deverá melhorar a partir do meio-dia, após a passagem da superfície frontal.



Vamos ver que valores (precipitação e vento) vamos ter por cá...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Fev 2011 às 07:25)

MAIS UMA DESILUSÃO - por cá uma noite sem nada de especial apenas com chuva normal e com tendência a melhorar , com as previsões a indicar o regresso do anticiclone para a semana espera-nos aqui em Serpa um mês sequíssimo .
mais logo divulgarei os dados de precipitação...


----------



## amando96 (15 Fev 2011 às 09:01)

Quando saí de casa há 30 minutos já havia 25mm de acumulado desde a meia noite, entretanto a chuva intensificou-se, vento não houve muito, rajada máxima de 28Kmh, e agora nem uma brisa...

10.6ºC, não cheguei a ver a mínima da noite, mas não deve ter sido menos que 10ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2011 às 09:05)

Bom dia,

A noite por cá foi de chuva fraca mas constante, acompanhada de vento moderado. O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos *11,2mm*, enquanto que em Silves tinha esta manhã *13mm*.

A rajada máxima da noite foi de *66km/h*, registada às 00h05, e neste momento sigo com vento fraco a moderado de WNW.

Quanto a temperaturas, a minima da noite foi de *12ºC*, e neste momento sigo com 12,1ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Fev 2011 às 09:15)

Em Évora a noite foi igual a tarde, sempre com chuva fraca e moderada. Desde ontem já temos 20mm acumulados. 
Temp actual de 7.6ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Fev 2011 às 09:22)

precipitação em Serpa:
ontem - 1,2 mm
hoje - 14,5mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2011 às 11:36)

Noite tempestuosa com muita chuva e vento forte com rajadas a rondar os 70 km/h. Sigo com chuva e vento fraco, levo até ao momento 23 mm. O dia mais chuvoso do ano.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Fev 2011 às 11:38)

V.R.S.A.

Chove ineterruptamente á horas de forma fraca e outras vezes mais moderada... A frente esta acabar de passar e aguardo ansioso pelos aguaceiros e trovoadas...uma ou outra linha de instabilidade que se forme...

Vento fraco de W e tempo invernil...

12ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Fev 2011 às 12:46)

acho que aqui no sul não vamos ter grande sorte com os aguaceiros e trovoadas, como sempre a chuva forte é sempre no norte...


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2011 às 13:05)

luis mestre disse:


> acho que aqui no sul não vamos ter grande sorte com os aguaceiros e trovoadas, como sempre a chuva forte é sempre no norte...



Nas últimas 24 horas Sagres foi de longe a localização onde mais choveu. Um total de *66mm*. 
Sagres é norte? É serra? 

Faro com 25,3mm no mesmo período. Mais que Viseu, Penhas Douradas, Bragança...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Fev 2011 às 13:11)

Serpa uns míseros 14,5mm


----------



## Aurélio (15 Fev 2011 às 13:36)

Gerofil disse:


> A situação vai complicar-se nas regiões do sul ao longo da madrugada e parte da manhã. Deverá melhorar a partir do meio-dia, após a passagem da superfície frontal. Cerca de 20 mm de precipitação para Faro no modelo GFS.



Sim ... muito bem, e foi mesmo isso que os modelos deram que se registou!!


----------



## Aurélio (15 Fev 2011 às 13:43)

AnDré disse:


> Nas últimas 24 horas Sagres foi de longe a localização onde mais choveu. Um total de *66mm*.
> Sagres é norte? É serra?
> 
> Faro com 25,3mm no mesmo período. Mais que Viseu, Penhas Douradas, Bragança...



Eu diria que ultimamente Sagres deve ter um iman, lolll
Faro com 25,3 mm juntando mais uns 5 mm de Domingo eleva este mês para os 30 mm, o que está de acordo com aquilo que esperava desta depressão e que os modelos estão se portanto muito bem desta vez !!
Neste momento apenas ligeiramente acima do que esperava que era ordem dos 25 mm!!
Vamos agora ver se o dia de amanhã trará ainda alguma coisa para estas bandas !!

Já agora creio que Luis Mestre equivocou-se e quando referiu região sul, estava a falar mais concretamente na região em que ele se encontrava incorporado, que interior alentejano em que parece que o Luis Mestre está na região mais seca do país logo tem sempre azar .. loooll

Além disso devia saber que isto é por vezes parece um tribunal aqui no sul, tudo o que dissermos pode ser usado contra nós


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2011 às 14:01)

Aqui por Lagoa o sol já vai brilhando, intercalando com a passagem de alguns cumulus. A temperatura está nos 16,2ºC, com o vento a aumentar também de intensidade, estando neste momento com uma média dos últimos 10 minutos de 40,8km/h.

O acumulado, para já, ficou-se pelos 13mm, o que associado aos 6mm de ontem dá um total de *19mm* nas últimas 24 horas. Este mês o acumulado total vai nos *53mm* no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Fev 2011 às 14:08)

sim quando me refiro a sul estou a referir-me ao interior do baixo Alentejo


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2011 às 15:13)

luis mestre disse:


> Serpa uns míseros 14,5mm



Brincalhão! 

Sabes qual a precipitação que aqui por Elvas foi registada até ao momento no presente dia? Eu digo-te 5,4mm . Pois é... quem me dera os teus 14 mm ou os 25mm de Faro! . Por isso acredita há sempre pior 

Aurélio, grande chuvada! vá lá desta vez não tens motivos para pessimismos!  Agora o pessimista sou eu 

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado, algum vento (23,0 km/h) e uma temperatura de 12ºC. Só nos falta a praia.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Fev 2011 às 15:43)

actioman disse:


> Brincalhão!
> 
> Sabes qual a precipitação que aqui por Elvas foi registada até ao momento no presente dia? Eu digo-te 5,4mm . Pois é... quem me dera os teus 14 mm ou os 25mm de Faro! . Por isso acredita há sempre pior
> 
> ...



Ia podes crer ActionMan, estes 25 mm das ultimas 24 horas são o recorde do mês em que sem haver chuva forte, choveu toda a noite contabilizando os tais 25 mm fruto de uma noite de chuva e de ventaval !!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2011 às 15:57)

Acabou de passar a Norte de Lagoa uma bela célula, que ainda deixou um aguaceiro fraco por cá, mas que no local onde estiver a passar, deve estar a dar uma boa rega.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2011 às 18:06)

Neste momento duas células cruzam o sul do continente, em direcção para sueste.

Estremoz = Céu encoberto com chuva


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Fev 2011 às 18:52)

Já houve granizo, relâmpago e falhas de luz. Neste momento 6.7ºC, sendo a mínima até agora, 1006 hpa e 91% HR. Máxima de 12.5ºC.
Na altura da célula as rajadas de vento tornaram-se fortíssimas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2011 às 19:53)

Boas, por aqui, o início da tarde foi chuvoso, malandra da célula passou mesmo por cima.

Máxima: 15.8ºC
mínima: 10.1ºC

Precipitação: 27 mm


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Fev 2011 às 20:15)

cá para sul mais uma vez nada, aquele que poderia ser o único dia do mês com chuva a sério não foi alem de 18,5mm, e para a semana volta o anticiclone *e as temperaturas elevadas, sempre a mesma seca


----------



## meteo (15 Fev 2011 às 21:26)

AnDré disse:


> Nas últimas 24 horas Sagres foi de longe a localização onde mais choveu. Um total de *66mm*.
> Sagres é norte? É serra?
> 
> Faro com 25,3mm no mesmo período. Mais que Viseu, Penhas Douradas, Bragança...



Sagres,incrivel!
Eu ainda sou do tempo que Sagres era dos sitios com menos precipitação do pais. 
Mas nos últimos meses sempre que há chuva no Sul,Sagres não tem chuva,mas sim diluvio!! 66mm...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Fev 2011 às 21:26)

Por estas bandas sigo com 5.8ºC (Mínima), 94% HR e a pressão nos 1007 para depois descer de novo.  Céu pouco nublado a limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2011 às 22:07)

Por Degracia Cimeira, 5,3 ºC e céu limpo.

Algum nevoeiro em locais abrigados.

Acumulados hoje 20,0 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2011 às 22:08)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,0 ºC (12h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Muita chuva ao início da manhã; alguns aguaceiros, por vezes de granizo, durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,8 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Fev 2011 às 22:15)

5.6ºC neste momento. 1007 hPa. Não chove não nada.


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2011 às 22:29)

Por aqui a tarde também foi de aguaceiros, mas apesar de pontualmente mais intensos e com algum granizo à mistura, não passaram de apenas alguns poucos minutos e sem grandes acumulações.

Quando andava a trabalhar ainda pude tirar esta foto à célula mais activa quer por cá passou (perto das 16h). Deixou uns 1,5mm. A temperatura caiu dos 12ºC e desceu até aos 9ºC.






Neste momento céu estrelado e 5,8ºC.


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2011 às 01:09)

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Máxima: 12,3ºC (15h37)
Temp. Mínima: 5,4ºC (23h59)
Precipitação: 7,5mm
Rajada: 49Km/h (18h15)

Final da madrugada e inicio da manhã, com chuva fraca e algum período de maior intensidade até às 10h. Após isso o Sol foi espreitando por entre as nuvens e a partir das 16h deram inicio os períodos de aguaceiros moderados mas de curta duração.

Amanhã há mais, mas olhando o GFS será pouco mais do que hoje. Por aqui estamos a começar mal o Fevereiro com um total de precipitação acumulado até ao momento de apenas 21,6 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Fev 2011 às 07:48)

Destaque para o vento *excepcionalmente forte* que se fez sentir por volta das 6:20. A temperatura também desceu quase *2ºC* de repente.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Fev 2011 às 08:04)

Chove torrencialmente em serpa e faz trovoada.
sondagem especial no meu blog sobre a precipitação


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

Acabei de fazer o caminho Silves-Lagoa debaixo de chuva moderada a forte, trovoada e vento com rajadas fortes (que abanavam bem o carro)! Que "belo" inicio de manhã!

O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos *4,6mm * neste momento, tendo começado a chover às 7h50 (rain rate máximo de *36,6mm/h* às 07h54).

O vento também está moderado de WNW neste momento, mas registei uma rajada máxima de *80,5km/h* às 08h18.

Aqui fica a imagem do radar desta manhã:


----------



## amando96 (16 Fev 2011 às 09:04)

Acordei com tudo pintado de branco, mas de granizo 

A temp baixou 2.1ºC em minutos, e caiu um belo granizo.













tenho mais umas quantas fotos(horriveis) vou ver se salvo alguma coisa com o photoshop

EDIT: Desceu mais um grau 

Ontem acumulado ficou nos 29.5mm, hoje vai nos 11mm, temp de momento nos 7.5ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 09:32)

Forte Trovoada acompanhada de chuva em Altura!!!! Claro com a acompanhamento da desceda de temperatura e vento forte.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2011 às 09:34)

V.R.S.A.

Que rico inicio de manha, chuva, granizo e trovoada.. Vento com rajadas fortes!!

Agora relampeja e chove fraco...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Fev 2011 às 09:43)

As previsões de temporal para o Algarve para esta manhã, traduzidas por elevada instabilidade (aguaceiros/trovoadas/vento). Mapa com descargas eléctricas entre as 09h00 e as 09h30:





Fonte: ImapWeather


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2011 às 09:47)

V.R.S.A.

Eis que a chuva e intensifica de novo e a trovoada recomeça...

Há muito k ja nao tinha uma manha assim... 

E vem mais celulas a caminho... Hoje é dia de encher o papo!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 10:02)

Faço minhas as palavras do Tornado!!! Pois aqui por Altura o cenário é idêntico, o que aqui passa vai para VRSA!!!!

Esta a ser lindo. As fotos é que estão complicadas...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Fev 2011 às 10:07)

Precipitaçoes Maximas nas Emas do IM das 08 às 09h

*Sagres* *17,2mm*
*Almodovar* *8,9mm*
*Castro Verde* *7,8mm*
*Mértola* *7,0mm*
*Alcoutim* *6,4mm*
*Portimao* *5,8mm*

Sagres nos ultimos 3 a 4 meses tem sido um vendaval de chuva


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Fev 2011 às 10:10)

dados de Serpa 7,7mm


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2011 às 10:25)

Neste momento o sol já vai brilhando por entre as nuvens, aqui para estes lados. 

A passagem da linha de instabilidade desta manhã deixou 6,2mm acumulados e, como já tinha referido atrás, novo máximo da rajada de vento, com os *80,5km/h* registados.

Neste momento sigo com 12,2ºC e vento fraco de WSW.

Deixo aqui a foto que consegui tirar depois da passagem da linha de instabilidade. Foto orientada a E:


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 11:44)

> *Raio atinge duas casas e faz dois feridos*
> 10h03m
> 
> Duas casas danificadas e dois feridos ligeiros foi o resultado da queda de um raio durante um temporal que fustigou esta madrugada a zona de Alcácer do Sal.
> ...



Entretanto mais 8mm em Sagres entre as 10h e as 11h.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 11:47)

Aqui em Altura aproxima-se mais uma célula, vamos ver o que nos trás. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2011 às 11:54)

Sim Gil... esta a ficar escurinho para estas bandas...mas parece nao dar sinais de trovoada ainda... a ver se evolui mais um pouco!!


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2011 às 11:54)

> A chuva intensa da madrugada desta quarta-feira provocou estragos na zona da *Marateca*, região de Setúbal. Há registo de casas sem telhas, armazéns de empresas e carros danificados. A situação mais complicada regista-se no supermercado Lidl. Está sem telhado que, com a força do vento, tombou para cima das viaturas dos trabalhadores.
> 
> Contactados pela TVI, os bombeiros de *Águas de Moura* garantem que a situação está complicada.
> 
> ...


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tempo-mau-tempo-marateca-casas-carros-tvi24/1233434-4071.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2011 às 12:11)

Grandes Mammatus sob V.R.S.A. 

É pena o cartão da minha maquina estar nas lonas... estão brutais...


Gil não sei se consegue ver as Mammatu, pois daria uma bela foto...!!

Estão Brutais!! 

9.8ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Fev 2011 às 12:34)

A parte mais activa de depressão está a entrar em portugal ,mas parece que não traz assim tanta chuva nem sequer trovoadas.


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2011 às 12:47)

luis mestre disse:


> A parte mais activa de depressão está a entrar em portugal ,mas parece que não traz assim tanta chuva nem sequer trovoadas.



Luís o que queres dizer com a parte mais activa!? 

Esta foi a parte mais activa, a frente propriamente dita, perfeitamente delineada na imagem do radar:








Por cá parte da madrugada e manhã com chuva, que entretanto já passou a regime de aguaceiros. Nada mais a destacar.
Levo acumulados até ao momento 9,9mm.

A temperatura actual é de 9,4ºC e o Sol já espreitou algumas vezes.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Fev 2011 às 12:53)

Começo a suspeitar que o meu local de trabalho não me deixa ouvir as trovoadas, quando estou a trabalhar nunca oiço nada ..... 
Mas também aquilo parece uma passerelle .... !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Fev 2011 às 13:11)

estou a referir-me aos as linhas de instabilidade que estão entrar


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Fev 2011 às 13:26)

Ainda não eram 7h da manhã aqui em Évora e o cenário parecia assustador. 

Que tempestade!!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Fev 2011 às 13:28)

tambem em Serpa eram 7h30, mas os cúmulos que estão a entrar parece que não trazem muita actividade


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2011 às 13:35)

Por aqui, a actividade diminuiu com alguns aguaceiros a passarem mais a norte e outros mais a sul...

Mas espero um agravamento do estado do tempo para o centro e sul com fortes linhas de instabilidade a cruzarem o território de NW para SE...

Esta tarde vem festa da grossa... assim espero... 

10.7ºC , Ceu muito nublado, e vento fraco a moderado...

A ver e consigo ir ver o mar hoje!


----------



## vitamos (16 Fev 2011 às 13:35)

luis mestre disse:


> tambem em Serpa eram 7h30, mas os cúmulos que estão a entrar parece que não trazem muita actividade



Antes pelo contrário...

http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html

Convecção a gerar-se no mar e a entrar em terra

http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2011 às 13:36)

Por aqui acabou de cair mais um aguaceiro forte, que me valeu uma valente molha no regresso do almoço, mas entretanto já o sol vai brilhando a W de Lagoa. O vento continua moderado de WNW.

8,2mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2011 às 13:42)

Ai está ela...

Trovoada !!! começa a chover!!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Fev 2011 às 13:49)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Ainda não eram 7h da manhã aqui em Évora e o cenário parecia assustador.
> 
> Que tempestade!!!



A mesma coisa aqui, menos trovoada. Houve de tudo, vento muito forte, chuva torrencial e queda abrupta da temperatura.

Sigo com 9.0ºC, 93% HR e a pressão nos 998 hPa. Mínima de 4.0ºC (Se não fosse a tal queda, ficava-se à volta dos 6ºC)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Fev 2011 às 13:50)

pelo menos aqui para Serpa estou com poucas expectativas de ver chuva forte e trovoadas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2011 às 14:13)

]ToRnAdO[;264561 disse:
			
		

> Ai está ela...
> 
> Trovoada !!! começa a chover!!



Resumindo: 3 Faiscas e 3 barulhos... aguaceiro a passar ao lado... apenas levei com restos...

Aproxima-se outra celula!


----------



## frederico (16 Fev 2011 às 14:15)

Tavira segue com 41.4 mm. Mais ou menos metade da média para este mês.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2011 às 14:15)

Por aqui nota-se um aumento gradual na intensidade do vento, que neste momento está com vemolidade média (10 minutos) de *47km/h*, com rajadas acima dos *60km/h*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2011 às 14:18)

Boas, por aqui, um início de manhã completamente caótico 30 minutos para entrar em Faro, viagem essa que durou 45 minutos, debaixo de chuva intensa, granizo, trovoada e vento muito forte. A visibilidade era completamente nula.  Há 5 minutos caiu mais um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo e trovoadas. Levo até agora 8 mm acumulados.


----------



## frederico (16 Fev 2011 às 14:26)

A média para Tavira para este mês é de 82.9 mm (41-70). Tendo em conta as previsões a longo prazo deste momento, o mês acabará provavelmente seco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Fev 2011 às 15:10)

mais um grande escuro que passou e nada deitou


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2011 às 15:29)

Luis são elas a passar a sul de ti e a norte de mim...  é do tipo euromilhões - tudo ao lado neste momento...

Por agora boas abertas, sol quentinho e vento fraco...


----------



## TaviraMan (16 Fev 2011 às 15:39)

Boas

Manhã muito agitada com trovoadas, muita chuva e algum vento. Agora o céu está mais aberto mas o vento está mais forte. Pelo aspecto que o céu tá.. isto não está de confiança 

A pressão está nos 1002 mb e em queda!


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2011 às 16:02)

Acabo de registar novamente *80km/h* no Sitio das Fontes!


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2011 às 16:29)

Aqui temporal enorme de vento e chuva! 

Acabei de registar uma rajada de *97,9Km/h*

Acompanhem aqui em tempo real Weathercam de Elvas

Fabuloso e assustador à vez!!!

A temperatura é de 8,4ºC e descendo


----------



## sielwolf (16 Fev 2011 às 16:42)

Boa Tarde.
Até ao momento em Monchique foram acumulados *33.0mm *.
Temperatura actual : 9,5ºC,
Mínima registada hoje : 6,7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2011 às 16:52)

actioman disse:


> Aqui temporal enorme de vento e chuva!
> 
> Acabei de registar uma rajada de *97,9Km/h*
> 
> ...



Esse é um valor muito significativo!!


----------



## Brunomc (16 Fev 2011 às 17:08)

Boas 

Forte temporal aqui por Vendas Novas entre as 5h30 e as 7h da manhã..

Foi um final de madrugada com muito vento forte, chuva, trovoada e até um tornado de fraca intensidade que fez alguns estragos na freguesia da Landeira..
Durante a tarde tem caído alguns aguaceiros que por vezes são acompanhados de trovoada e granizo..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Fev 2011 às 17:42)

será desta que chova a sério em Serpa?????????????


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2011 às 17:45)

Anoiteceu mais rapido... Já cai... parece que vem la molho... 

Vento forte... até assobia com força!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Fev 2011 às 17:59)

não ainda não foi desta .


----------



## Gerofil (16 Fev 2011 às 18:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,0 ºC (15h15)
Temperatura mínima = 6,3 ºC (02h09)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1000 hPa

*A noite passada foi "quente", pois a rápida descida da pressão atmosférica aguentou a temperatura nos 6,3 ºC durante várias horas. O dia de hoje apresentou-se ventoso e com aguaceiros, especialmente ao início da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,8 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2011 às 18:30)

Curiosamente o vento mal tem passado do moderado em Degracia Cimeira, com uma rajada máxima de 53,1 km/h.

Precipitação é o que não tem faltado, com 17,4 mm acumulados até ao momento, com trovoadas esporádicas, destancando-se uma forte trovoada com queda de granizo às 5:50h da manhã.

Actualmente com 7,2 ºC.


----------



## amando96 (16 Fev 2011 às 18:56)

Até agora 23.5mm(ainda pinga fraco), de momento 9.5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Fev 2011 às 18:59)

O dia foi de vento forte e muita chuva. Nada de trovoadas. A noite foi um temporal completo, ventos e chuvas muito fortes mas, de novo, sem trovoada. De destacar hoje o vento e a descida abrupta de temperatura dos 6.1ºC para os 5.3ºC pelas 6 da manhã, repentinamente.

Agora com 6.8ºC, 998 hPa e céu nublado com chuva fraca.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 19:10)

Eu agora que estou nestes dia na minha santa Terrinha no Algarve, Altura, Vim para cá para ver mau tempo e vi mesmo. Hoje por volta das 13.30 h na Via do Infante vi-me obrigado a parar com o granizo e vento forte que se fazia sentir. Ah muito mesmo que não via nada assim, desabou um belo relâmpago mesmo em frente a minha cara. Nada de fotos porque tinha a UNT a minha frente e não quis armar-me em carapau de corrida que eles estavam feitos esquisitos. 
De resto acordei ao som de trovoada e tem estado toda a tarde com este tempo. como tem Postado o Tornado que é aqui de perto.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 19:31)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> UNT



Quem ?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 19:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quem ?



A ex BT, Unidade Nacional de Transito 

hehehehehe


----------



## Gerofil (16 Fev 2011 às 19:48)

Estremoz: hoje a situação já está ao contrário do que se passou ontem - a pressão está com tendência para subir, o que deixa a temperatura descer à vontade ... 

Neste momento 6,9 ºC e 1001 hPa. Que não falte precipitação ao final da madrugada ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 19:50)

Peço a todos os que tenhem estaçôes metreológicas que registem a precipitação acumulada e a rajáda máxima de vento para que eu possa proceder ao ranking de hoje.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2011 às 19:56)

Boas, por aqui, tarde de aguaceiros, granizo e trovoada. Cada nuvem vem sempre acompanhada de trovoada. 

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 6.6ºC
actual: 9.5ºC

Precipitação: 12 mm (até ao momento)

De referir, que a bóia de Faro já registou ondas de 6.5 metros. A situação pode ser muito complicada na praia de Faro quando for a preia-mar às 1h40m. 

Já oiço as rãs a cantarem e tudo.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2011 às 19:58)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Peço a todos os que tenhem estaçôes metreológicas que registem a precipitação acumulada e a rajáda máxima de vento para que eu possa proceder ao ranking de hoje.



No Sitio das Fontes, tenho uma máxima de *80,5km/h* (registados às 08h18) e um acumulado de *13,4mm*, para já.

Aqui em Silves, tenho um acumulado de *16,5mm*, sem registo de vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2011 às 20:15)

*Mau tempo/Algarve: Autoridades registam 11 ocorrências desde segunda feira *

O mau tempo registado no Algarve provocou desde segunda feira 11 ocorrências entre as quais cinco acidentes rodoviários, quedas de uma árvore e de uma estrutura, um deslizamento de terra e um desabamento de muro.

Em declarações à Lusa, fonte do Comando Distrital de Operação de Socorros (CDOS) adiantou que desde que foi ativado o alerta Amarelo, na segunda feira às 14:00, foram registados cinco acidentes rodoviários na região algarvia, nomeadamente em Loulé, com a colisão entre dois pesados que transportavam substâncias perigosas e que provocou um ferido grave.

Os restantes acidentes foram registados em Lagoa, Silves, Olhão e Castro Marim, mas sem feridos graves.

As autoridades registaram hoje de manhã a queda de uma estrutura em Olhão e a queda de uma árvore em Silves.

Um deslizamento de terra no concelho de Silves, uma derrocada de um muro em Albufeira e a queda de cabos elétricos em Faro somam as restantes ocorrências registadas pelo CDOS durante o período de alerta.

Depois do alerta Amarelo, a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) elevou hoje o alerta, para Laranja, para os distritos de Faro, Aveiro, Beja, Braga, Coimbra, Leiria, Lisboa, Porto, Setúbal e Viana do Castelo, até às 15:00 horas de quinta feira, devido à agitação marítima.

Fonte: Observatório do Algarve


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 20:18)

Com alguma lentidão mas vem mais aí!!!

Em Évora hoje caíram 15mm. (A reportar do Algarve)


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Fev 2011 às 20:23)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Peço a todos os que tenhem estaçôes metreológicas que registem a precipitação acumulada e a rajáda máxima de vento para que eu possa proceder ao ranking de hoje.



Estação amadora em Portalegre:
Rajada máxima: 68.5 km/h


Eu neste momento com céu nublado e 6.4ºC.


----------



## amando96 (16 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

25.2mm desde a meia noite, ontem ficou nos 29.5mm, será que ainda é batido o recorde? 
41Kmh (estou atrás de um monte, no topo do mesmo fez muito mais que isto decerteza)

de momento 8.3ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

ecobcg disse:


> No Sitio das Fontes, tenho uma máxima de *80,5km/h* (registados às 08h18) e um acumulado de *13,4mm*, para já.
> 
> Aqui em Silves, tenho um acumulado de *16,5mm*, sem registo de vento.



Os últimos aguaceiros elevaram o acumulado para *14mm* no Sitio das Fontes e *17mm* em Silves.  A rajada máxima mantém-se com o mesmo valor já relatado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

Ranking de precipitação e de vento na região Sul

Precipitação:

portimão: 33mm
São brás de alportel / Santa catarina: 25.2mm
Degracia Cimeira: 18.6mm
Silves: 17mm
Évora: 15mm
Sitio das Fontes (Lagoa - Algarve): 14mm
Olhão: 12mm
Serpa: 9mm

Vento:
Elvas: 97,9Km/h
Sitio das Fontes (Lagoa - Algarve): 80,5km/h
Portalegre: 68.5 km/h
Degracia Cimeira: 53,1 km/h
São brás de alportel / Santa: 41Kmh


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Fev 2011 às 22:16)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Elvas: 97,9Km/h



 Mas que ventania. Actioman já aqui para reportares isso!!!!!

6.2ºC, vento moderado e 95% HR. Chuva.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Fev 2011 às 22:37)

Serpa 9mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2011 às 22:38)

Acumulados até agora 18,6 mm.

Continua o vento e a chuva moderados.

A rajada máxima ainda não ultrapassou os 53,1 km/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2011 às 23:15)

Acumulado 13 mm depois de um aguaceiro por volta das 20h45m. Sigo com 9.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2011 às 00:48)

meteo disse:


> Sagres,incrivel!
> Eu ainda sou do tempo que Sagres era dos sitios com menos precipitação do pais.



E acabou o dia com 39mm.
Ontem 55mm.
Dia 16: 11mm.
Dia 15: 11mm.
E em 4 dias soma 116,4mm.

Curioso é que o Cabo Carvoeiro, também as regiões com menos precipitação do país, somou ontem 40,6mm. Segue o mês com 110,8mm.

Isto quando são raros os locais, ditos chuvosos, que este mês já estão acima dos 100mm.


----------



## frederico (17 Fev 2011 às 02:24)

Tavira, que é a cidade mais chuvosa do litoral algarvio, segue apenas com 44.5 mm. Impressionante a diferença em relação a Sagres, o ponto mais seco do litoral do Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Fev 2011 às 14:17)

Céu pouco nublado, vento forte de NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Fev 2011 às 15:33)

O céu começa a ficar limpo, 1010 hpa, vento forte a muito forte com rajadas, até as poças de água encrespam.


----------



## amando96 (17 Fev 2011 às 19:11)

frederico disse:


> Tavira, que é a cidade mais chuvosa do litoral algarvio, segue apenas com 44.5 mm. Impressionante a diferença em relação a Sagres, o ponto mais seco do litoral do Algarve.



Esta semana só isso? 

Eu tenho 68.6m acumulados nos últimos 4 dias(sem contar com hoje que não choveu nada...)


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2011 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas.

Máxima: 16.5ºC
mínima: 8.8ºC
actual: 10.0ºC


----------



## Aurélio (17 Fev 2011 às 21:03)

amando96 disse:


> Esta semana só isso?
> 
> Eu tenho 68.6m acumulados nos últimos 4 dias(sem contar com hoje que não choveu nada...)



Que por acaso São Brás inserido na Serra do Caldeirão ou ás suas portas é apenas a 2ª região mais chuvosa do Algarve sendo que São Brás tem uma média rodando os 900 mm de precipitação anual !!
Assim sendo não é nada de admirar, e já agora Tavira e Faro têm mais ou menos o mesmo valor ...
Vamos a ver se o sistema frontal de Sábado ainda chega vivo cá ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Fev 2011 às 21:22)

podem dizer-me como se muda o nick?


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2011 às 22:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,0 ºC (14h47)
Temperatura mínima = 5,2 ºC (06h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,8 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2011 às 13:10)

luis mestre disse:


> podem dizer-me como se muda o nick?



Não mudas, mas caso queiras mesmo fazer isso ... mandas um post ao administrador ou moderador do Forum, e solicitas a eles que façam isso se eles aceitarem os teus motivos.

Bem em relação ao tópico sigo com ceu muito nublado, por nuvens médias e sem vento, e temperatura amena ... 
No balanço desta depressão que nos afectou o que posso dizer é que tive um rendimento de cerca de 40 mm nestes dias sendo que o que causou alguma surpresa foi o dia de 4ª feita que foi algo semelhante a Terça mas em que posso dizer que na minha zona a 10 km de faro foi bem acima diria que uns 40 mm registado no dia 4ª bem mais do que em Faro !!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Fev 2011 às 19:16)

Ainda 10.8ºC e 92% HR com nevoeiro a querer vir. 1018 hPa.

Timelapse de hoje


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2011 às 21:45)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,1 ºC (15h11)
Temperatura mínima = 5,7 ºC (06h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Alguma chuva ao final da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,8 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

Ainda sigo com 10.9ºC mas muita humidade (94%), está muito calor comparado com ontem .
Céu nublado, vento fraco. 1018 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2011 às 22:01)

Hoje já me encontro em Moscavide, mas destaque-se a estação de Degracia Cimeira com uma impressionante temperatura de 11,2 ºC a esta hora.

Nada habitual.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2011 às 23:19)

Boa noite,

Neste momento estão uns agradáveis *15,1ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, com céu muito nublado e sem vento. Bela temperatura para esta hora.

A máxima do dia foi de 18,1ºC e a minima foi de 6,9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Fev 2011 às 00:13)

Mínima de ontem: 4.6ºC.

Neste momento 10.8ºC, ainda estáveis, 95% HR com chuva fraca.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Fev 2011 às 00:35)

Por aqui a temperatura está com tendência de subida, registando neste momento *15,4ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, com 91% de humidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Fev 2011 às 11:05)

Sigo com 11.5C e chuva moderada desde de manhã. A mínima foi de 10.6C


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2011 às 11:47)

Estremoz: chuva continua durante a madrugada; neste momento precipitação moderada e algum vento. Neste momento estão 11,4 ºC e 1018 hPa; temperatura mínima de hoje foi de 10,3 ºC às 04h57.

O inverno não dá tréguas ...

O "_temporal_" que está a afectar a Grande Lisboa/Península de Setúbal/Ribatejo está associado a uma linha de instabilidade que progride lentamente para leste. O início da tarde deverá trazer uma melhoria do tempo, com a diminuição da precipitação que, entretanto, se vai deslocar para leste e afectar durante a tarde as regiões do Alto Alentejo e Alentejo Central, onde deverão ocorrer períodos de chuva moderados até, pelo menos, ao meio da tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Fev 2011 às 12:39)

Estação amadora já recolheu 33mm hoje.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Fev 2011 às 13:42)

Em Serpa 0 mm , sem pinga de chuva (como sempre)


----------



## Agreste (19 Fev 2011 às 13:45)

luis mestre disse:


> Em Serpa 0 mm , sem pinga de chuva (como sempre)



Por aqui também. Dia de primavera. Espero que os campos da margem esquerda já tenham algumas flores...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Fev 2011 às 14:43)

Já vamos com 40mm e chuva moderada neste momento. É que não para desde a 1 da manhã.


----------



## amando96 (19 Fev 2011 às 15:28)

Por aqui ainda só tenho 0.7mm, choveu um pouco por volta da meia noite, e parou, agora está a recomeçar.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Fev 2011 às 15:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já vamos com 40mm e chuva moderada neste momento. É que não para desde a 1 da manhã.



46mm. 
Sigo com 11.5ºC e 95% HR. Chuva moderada e uma grande diferença entre localizações, Elvas só leva 8mm.

De destacar das 14h ás 15h na EMA do IM 7 mm e a mínima de 10.6ºC comparada com a de ontem que foi 4.6ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2011 às 15:57)

Alandroal: 13 ºC e muita chuva  ... Frequentes aguaceiros moderados.

Este está a ser um dos dias mais chuvosos deste inverno.


----------



## SicoStorm (19 Fev 2011 às 16:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal: 13 ºC e muita chuva  ... Frequentes aguaceiros moderados.
> 
> Este está a ser um dos dias mais chuvosos deste inverno.



 Pelos vistos agua por aí não falta !


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Fev 2011 às 16:11)

SicoStorm disse:


> Pelos vistos agua por aí não falta !



 Até já *chega* de água! 49mm!!! Chuva moderada!

Edit 16:18: Vento moderado a forte de ENE.
Edit 16:32: Rajda máxima 37 km/h com *54mm*


----------



## TaviraMan (19 Fev 2011 às 17:32)

Boas

Já temos aí a chuva à porta Começou á cerca de meia hora e tá feito para durar


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Fev 2011 às 17:35)

Já há abertas, o dilúvio acabou. *O IM registou 10mm das 16 ás 17h *
Final com 55mm, céu já com abertas e o vento enfraquecido de NE.

Edit: Cabeço de Mouro perto de S. Mamede registou 61mm


----------



## actioman (19 Fev 2011 às 18:18)

Realmente incrível a diferença! 

Se não visse não acreditava! Por aqui ainda nem aos 10mm cheguei! Que cidade mais seca esta. Mal localizada para a precipitação até dizer basta! 
No que levo de Fevereiro apenas tenho um acumulado de 48mm, ou seja o que aqui choveu durante 19 dias não superou o que em Portalegre choveu em apenas 18 horas! 

Ninguém me ajuda a empurrá-la um pouco mais para Norte 

Neste momento chuvisca, que tem sido o tipo de precipitação dominante e pelo radar está nos finalmentes...
A temperatura é de 13,7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 18:23)

actioman disse:


> Realmente incrível a diferença!
> 
> Se não visse não acreditava! Por aqui ainda nem aos 10mm cheguei! Que cidade mais seca esta. Mal localizada para a precipitação até dizer basta!
> No que levo de Fevereiro apenas tenho um acumulado de 48mm, ou seja o que aqui choveu durante 19 dias não superou o que em Portalegre choveu em apenas 18 horas!
> ...



Incrivel


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Fev 2011 às 18:24)

Aqui pela Altura o dia esteve sempre bastante carregado, mas nada de chuva, algumas pingas durante o dia e umas molhas durante o meio da madrugada e inicio da manhã.
Agora sim, está a chover em condições, mas pelo radar não me parece que seja por muito....


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Fev 2011 às 18:28)

A temperatura aumentou; 11.8ºC agora e céu nublado de novo.

Ranking Ogimet precipitação:

1 	Portalegre (Portugal) 	*61.0 mm*
2 	Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 	38.0 mm
3 	Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 	35.0 mm
4 	Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 	31.0 mm
5 	Montijo (Portugal) 	29.0 mm
6 	Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 	27.1 mm
7 	Cabo Carvoeiro/Farol (Portugal) 	26.0 mm
8 	Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 	26.0 mm
9 	Castelo Branco (Portugal) 	25.0 mm
10 	Monte Real (Portugal) 	23.0 mm

Uma grande diferença de precipitações.


----------



## amando96 (19 Fev 2011 às 18:51)

Chuva fraca, 5mm acumulados, 14.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Fev 2011 às 19:03)

O timelapse de hoje. Chuva, chuva, chuva. 

Sigo com 12.0ºC, máxima do dia.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Fev 2011 às 20:14)

Por Serpa ainda choveu qualquer coisa, amanhã disponibilizarei os dados relativos á precipitação


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2011 às 22:46)

Boas, por aqui, final de tarde com chuva, depois de um forte aguaceiro por volta da 1 h da manhã.

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC
actual: 14.0ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm

Assim fecha Fevereiro e até 7 de Março não está prevista qualquer precipitação.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Fev 2011 às 22:52)

Aqui pala Altura não passamos dos 2.2mm hoje. Dia de muito nublado e por momentos abafado, com muita humidade. 

Temp actual de 14ºC, esta estagnada...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

Ontem:
Máxima: 12.0ºC
Mínima: 10.1ºC (23:59)

Neste momento 10.1ºC e nevoeiro ao longe.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Fev 2011 às 15:12)

Começou agora a chover com 13.5ºC e vento moderado de W.

Edit 15:16: Temperatura desce a pique e a chuva é muito fria  13.1ºC
Edit 2: 12.9ºC......


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Fev 2011 às 19:55)

A chuva acabou, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a nulo de Oeste e 11.9ºC estagnados já há muito. 89% HR.

Máxima de 14.6ºC e mínima de 8.5ºC.

---------------------------------------------------------------
Timelapse de hoje


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2011 às 21:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,1 ºC (11h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublados e alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos durante esta tarde. Ontem Portalegre ficou no top do ranking das estações europeias em precipitação, tal foi a quantidade de chuva que ocorreu.*

24h-Precipitation Saturday 19 Feb 2011 18:00 GMT

Portalegre (590 m, Portugal) 61.0 mm 
Finike (2 m, Turkey) 49.0 mm 
Lissabon/Geof (95 m, Portugal) 38.0 mm 
Lisbon (105 m, Portugal) 35.0 mm 
Lamia (144 m, Greece) 33.0 mm 
Ballypatrick Fst (156 m, United Kingdom) 32.0 mm 
Skiros (AP) (28 m, Greece) 31.0 mm 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m, Portugal) 31.0 mm 
Izmir (120 m, Turkey) 31.0 mm 

Fonte: WeatherOnline

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,8 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Fev 2011 às 21:54)

Sigo com 10.7ºC e 92% HR. 1024 hPa.

Ranking de estações *europeias*?


----------



## ecobcg (20 Fev 2011 às 22:08)

Boa noite,

Depois de uns dias fora, cá estou de volta a relatar os dados registados por cá.

Ontem a precipitação registou um acumulado de *6,8mm *no Sitio das Fontes e *5,5mm *em Silves. Hoje o dia foi de precipitação residual, com 0,2mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.

De resto, de realçar a máxima de hoje, que chegou aos *19,6ºC*.

Por agora, sigo com 13,6ºC e vento fraco de W.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Fev 2011 às 14:07)

Boa tarde,

Por cá o dia tem sido de céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco a moderado de WNW, e temperaturas muito agradáveis, tendo já atingido uma máxima de *20,0ºC*. Neste momento a temperatura está nos 18,8ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Fev 2011 às 15:30)

Por Serpa 20,8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (21 Fev 2011 às 17:50)

No Sitio das Fontes, a máxima de hoje atingiu os *20,5ºC*.

Neste momento, estão 16,5ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Fev 2011 às 18:49)

máxima de Serpa hoje 22,7ºC


----------



## Brunomc (21 Fev 2011 às 18:53)

por Vendas Novas 

14.1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Fev 2011 às 20:11)

Sigo com 12.4ºC, 1027 hPa e céu pouco nublado.

Aqui vai o timelapse de hoje


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Fev 2011 às 20:42)

a esta hora uns incríveis 12,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Fev 2011 às 23:45)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,4 ºC (14h39)
Temperatura mínima = 8,9 ºC (04h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

*Tempo hoje mais fresco, com nevoeiro pela manhã e céu nublado no resto do dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,8 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Fev 2011 às 18:39)

Céu tem sido maioritariamente nublado durante o dia, limpando agora. Vento moderado a forte de NW desde de manhã. Neste momento 13.9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Fev 2011 às 20:54)

11.3ºC; 75% HR e céu limpo. 1023 Hpa e vento fraco.

Como sempre, timelapse de hoje


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Fev 2011 às 21:30)

extremos do dia
máx - 23,6ºC
min - 10,7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2011 às 23:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,1 ºC (14h03)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 9,3 ºC (07h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,8 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Fev 2011 às 12:47)

Neste momento 19,9ºc


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2011 às 13:34)

Boa tarde,

Por cá está um verdadeiro dia primaveril. Ceú limpo, sol a brilhar, vento fraco de NW e a temperatura a chegar, neste momento, aos *21,2ºC* (nova máxima deste ano, para já). A minima da noite foi de 7,8ºC.

PS: Aqui para Lagoa, o Meteograma GFS também não está a funcionar correctamente...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Fev 2011 às 15:31)

Neste momento em serpa - 26.2ºc


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2011 às 15:59)

luis mestre disse:


> Neste momento em serpa - 26.2ºc



Parece-me um valor algo elevado, mesmo tendo em conta o dia de hoje, com muito sol.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2011 às 16:11)

ecobcg disse:


> Parece-me um valor algo elevado, mesmo tendo em conta o dia de hoje, com muito sol.



Estação sem R.S.

Os valores durante o dia são muito superiores aos reais.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Fev 2011 às 16:20)

Temperaturas Mais Altas nas Estaçoes do IM das 14H às 15H

*Portel* *21,1°C*
*Castro Marim* *21,0°C*
*Alcaçer do Sal* *21,0°C*
*Alvalade* *20,0°C*
*Odemira* *19,6°C*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Fev 2011 às 17:00)

Temperaturas Mais Altas nas Estaçoes do IM das 15H àS 16H

*Castro Marim* *21,3°C*
*Alcacer do Sal* *20,9°C*
*Elvas* *20,6°C*
*Portel* *20,6°C*
*Alvalade* *20,4°C*


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2011 às 17:28)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Temperaturas Mais Altas nas Estaçoes do IM das 15H àS 16H
> 
> *Castro Marim* *21,3°C*
> *Alcacer do Sal* *20,9°C*
> ...



E que o digas, é uma autentica Primavera antecipada! Registei a par da EMA do IM uma máxima de 20,3ºC ( que é a máxima do ano) pelas 14h56!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2011 às 17:32)

Por cá a máxima não passou do valor já atrás referido, que foi de *21,2ºC*. Valor já bem agradável e a cheirar a Primavera.

Neste momento sigo com 17,9ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Fev 2011 às 18:03)

actioman disse:


> E que o digas, é uma autentica Primavera antecipada! Registei a par da EMA do IM uma máxima de 20,3ºC ( que é a máxima do ano) pelas 14h56!



Temperaturas bem quentinhas para um més de Fevereiro..até sabado os valores vao ser identicos ou mesmo um pouco mais altos,nao me admirava nada que se atingisse os 24°C,25°C..


----------



## amando96 (23 Fev 2011 às 18:03)

Por cá a máxima foi de 21.1ºC! fiquei impressionado, saí à rua e parecia verão, desagradável 

A mínima foi de 7.2 ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Fev 2011 às 19:01)

EM SERPA
ás 18h- 18,9ºC
as 19h - 16,7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2011 às 19:27)

Estive a investigar e as minhas temperaturas parecem ser genuínas até agora, dado que esta zona é muito abafada. Está tudo com 14ºC, mas aqui sinto um grande bafo na rua com 15.5ºC, 64% HR e céu pouco nublado...

Máxima de 21ºC.... Como já disse *parece* genuína e desta vez não apago os posts


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2011 às 22:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,1 ºC (15h33)
Temperatura mínima = 6,2 ºC (07h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *19,1 ºC* (dia 23); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2011 às 22:54)

O céu limpou, estando agora mais frio também e vento nulo. Sigo com 13.2ºC, 66% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2011 às 23:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, muito sol e temperatura agradável.

Máxima: 20.2ºC
mínima: 9.8ºC
actual: 15.9ºC 

Estranho, a temperatura desceu até 11.6ºC, agora subiu devido ao vento fraco de norte e está quase 16ºC, em Tavira estão uns escaldantes 17.5ºC. Impressionante, mais parece ser uma noite quase de verão.


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2011 às 01:42)

luis mestre disse:


> Neste momento em serpa - 26.2ºc



Essa temperatura, contado apenas com os locais mais próximos de nós nessa tarde, foi apenas atingida em Marrakesh, Marrocos. Não quero ser chato ou inconveniente, mas tens que ver o que se passa com os teus registos pois assim de nada servem  E não fiques chateado ou ressentido com esta minha observação, na verdade quase todos nós ao longo dos anos já passámos por isso, medir correctamente a temperatura não é uma coisa simples ou fácil, e estamos aqui todos para ajudar a melhorar essas leituras.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2011 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

De novo temos por cá um dia de céu limpo e sol a brilhar, com a temperatura a marcar já *19,2ºC*. A minima da noite foi de 8,6ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2011 às 11:54)

A temperatura vai subindo por aqui, registando no Sitio das Fontes uns quentinhos *22,3ºC* neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2011 às 13:05)

Céu limpo com 21.0ºC  Vento fraco de W os famosos cumulus a NE... Se dessem trovoada... 

O timelapse esquecido de ontem


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 13:24)

Neste momento em Serpa 28ºC


----------



## vitamos (24 Fev 2011 às 13:40)

luis mestre disse:


> Neste momento em Serpa 28ºC



Obviamente que não estão 28ºC em Serpa... Acho que até o Luís Mestre terá noção disso.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2011 às 13:45)

luis mestre disse:


> Neste momento em Serpa 28ºC



O Instituto de meteorologia não dá mais de 21ºC de máxima para Beja, se a temperatura ainda for aos 22ºC em Serpa já é bastante bom e normal, mas mais que 22ºC é complicado pois ainda não existe calor suficiente para a temperatura ser tão alta como a relatada.

Previsão do IM pra Beja.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=2&cidadeID=2


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 13:48)

esta temperaturas é perfeitamente normal para Serpa visto o calor que afecta Portugal, até já andamos de t-shirt , reparem nas seguintes temperaturas:

7 de Fevereiro de 2008 – 26ºC
22 de Fevereiro 2009 – 26,3ºC
27 de Fevererio 2010 – 22,3ºC


----------



## vitamos (24 Fev 2011 às 13:52)

luis mestre disse:


> esta temperaturas é perfeitamente normal para Serpa visto o calor que afecta Portugal, até já andamos de t-shirt , reparem nas seguintes temperaturas:
> 
> 7 de Fevereiro de 2008 – 26ºC
> 22 de Fevereiro 2009 – 26,3ºC
> 27 de Fevererio 2010 – 22,3ºC



Luis Mestre, você pode argumentar com dados isolados das datas que quiser... A única verdade é que não estão 28ºC em Serpa. Olhe para qualquer EMA do IM em Portugal Continental e tire dúvidas. Veja estações de referência. A sua estação por instalação, por deficiente protecção do sensor ou outro motivo inflaciona muito as temperaturas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 13:57)

OS DADOS DE 2008 FORAM RECOLHIDOS ATRAVÉS DE UM TERMÓMETRO ANALÓGICO Á SOMBRA, E OS DE 2009 ATRAVÉS DE UM SENSOR Á SOMBRA, COMO VÊ OS DADOS FORAM RECOLHIDOS ATRAVÉS DE ESTAÇÕES DIFERENTES E EM CONDIÇÕES DIFERENTES E O RESULTADO É O MESMO CALOR, VENHAM A SERPA E LOGO VÊEM SE NÃO ESTÃO 28ºc.
SE EM ALJEZUR ESTÃO 23 COMO É QUE EM SERPA NÃO HÃ-DE ESTAR 28!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2011 às 14:02)

Por aqui sigo com 21.6ºC mas, não posso comparar com a EMA ou outras estações por muitas razões. Portalegre está cheio de elevações, variações de temperatura gigantescas em quilómetros e posso dizer que até está abafado na rua e até acredito nos 21.6ºC mas não completamente (máxima de 22.2ºC até agora). Mas 28ºC em Serpa, não sei; mesmo que o termómetro esteja à sombra, a radiação difusa afecta logo o resultado todo, um sensor precisa de estar sem luz alguma, protegido.

Já agora a temp parece aumentar com uma brisa


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Fev 2011 às 14:03)

luis mestre disse:


> OS DADOS DE 2008 FORAM RECOLHIDOS ATRAVÉS DE UM TERMÓMETRO ANALÓGICO Á SOMBRA, E OS DE 2009 ATRAVÉS DE UM SENSOR Á SOMBRA, COMO VÊ OS DADOS FORAM RECOLHIDOS ATRAVÉS DE ESTAÇÕES DIFERENTES E EM CONDIÇÕES DIFERENTES E O RESULTADO É O MESMO CALOR, VENHAM A SERPA E LOGO VÊEM SE NÃO ESTÃO 28ºc.
> SE EM ALJEZUR ESTÃO 23 COMO É QUE EM SERPA NÃO HÃ-DE ESTAR 28!!!



E agora pergunto também, como é possivel em Elvas estar 20ºC e em Serpa 28 ?!



Sem duvida que a temperatura está inflaccionada.


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2011 às 14:05)

luis mestre disse:


> OS DADOS DE 2008 FORAM RECOLHIDOS ATRAVÉS DE UM TERMÓMETRO ANALÓGICO Á SOMBRA, E OS DE 2009 ATRAVÉS DE UM SENSOR Á SOMBRA, COMO VÊ OS DADOS FORAM RECOLHIDOS ATRAVÉS DE ESTAÇÕES DIFERENTES E EM CONDIÇÕES DIFERENTES E O RESULTADO É O MESMO CALOR, VENHAM A SERPA E LOGO VÊEM SE NÃO ESTÃO 28ºc.
> SE EM ALJEZUR ESTÃO 23 COMO É QUE EM SERPA NÃO HÃ-DE ESTAR 28!!!



Oh Luís Mestre. Vamos lá ver uma coisa.
Às 13h estavam:

20,9ºC em Mértola (Vale Formoso);
21,3ºC em Beja;
21,8ºC em Castro Verde (N.Corvo)
22,0ºC na Amareleja.

Como é que em Serpa poderiam estar 28ºC? Como?
Isso seria praticamente um recorde ao nível nacional para o mês de Fevereiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2011 às 14:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já agora a temp parece aumentar com uma brisa



É normal, visto o vento estar de Este.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2011 às 14:14)

luis mestre disse:


> OS DADOS DE 2008 FORAM RECOLHIDOS ATRAVÉS DE UM TERMÓMETRO ANALÓGICO Á SOMBRA, E OS DE 2009 ATRAVÉS DE UM SENSOR Á SOMBRA, COMO VÊ OS DADOS FORAM RECOLHIDOS ATRAVÉS DE ESTAÇÕES DIFERENTES E EM CONDIÇÕES DIFERENTES E O RESULTADO É O MESMO CALOR, VENHAM A SERPA E LOGO VÊEM SE NÃO ESTÃO 28ºc.
> SE EM ALJEZUR ESTÃO 23 COMO É QUE EM SERPA NÃO HÃ-DE ESTAR 28!!!



Temperatura às 13h nas EMAS do IM:
Amareleja: 22ºC
Mértola: 20,9ºC
Portel: 22ºC
Beja: 21,3ºC

Temperatura máxima nas estações registadas no Meteoclimatic, neste momento, em TODA a Península IBérica: 
23,8ºC em Las Palomas (Gran Canaria)

Portanto, não será dificil pensar um bocadinho e verificar que 28ºC, hoje, em Serpa, será uma temperatura completamente anormal e que nenhum termómetro, devidamente instalado de acordo com os standards (com abrigo térmico), medirá essa temperatura hoje.

Fiquei curioso em ver uma foto do seu sensor de temperatura e da instalação do mesmo. Seria, certamente, uma boa forma de ajudarmos a resolver esta questão, pois como o Vince já aqui disse ontem, muitos de nós já passamos por esse problema e, como estamos cá para ajudar os membros interessados em ser ajudados, de certeza que todos chegaríamos a conclusões sobre onde está o problema (a falta de abrigo térmico) e sobre como resolvê-lo...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 14:20)

eu tambem não digo em estejam 28ºC em toda a cidade , mas onde está a estação entre muralhas e ruas estreitas estão.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Fev 2011 às 14:23)

22,4ºC neste momento em Moura (Escola Secundária). Não quero alimentar polémicas sobre as temperaturas em Serpa, mas de facto parece-me que os 28ºC registados estão afectados por um erro significativo. Está algum calor, é certo, mas um calor muito agradável... mesmo ao sol. Com 28ºC já começava a ser um pouco quente de mais...


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2011 às 14:24)

luis mestre disse:


> esta temperaturas é perfeitamente normal para Serpa visto o calor que afecta Portugal, até já andamos de t-shirt , reparem nas seguintes temperaturas:
> 
> 7 de Fevereiro de 2008 – 26ºC
> 22 de Fevereiro 2009 – 26,3ºC
> 27 de Fevererio 2010 – 22,3ºC



No dia 7 diz que teve 26ºc, por exemplo a EMA de Serpa do COTR teve 20,46ºC como máxima  nesse dia






(Ainda só tem dados disponíveis até dia 21)
http://www.cotr.pt/


É perfeitamente normal mesmo na mesma zona estações terem dados diferentes, mas a diferença neste caso é demasiado grande, atendendo também aos dados de outras estações do IM na região.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 14:31)

7 de fevereiro de 2008 não de 2011


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2011 às 14:38)

luis mestre disse:


> 7 de fevereiro de 2008 não de 2011



Ok, distracção minha. Tem as suas máximas desde o início do ano para comparar ? Verá que é nos dias de sol com céu limpo que o desvio se acentua.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2011 às 14:42)

luis mestre disse:


> 7 de fevereiro de 2008 não de 2011



Uma leitura que lhe aconselho:
http://www.wmo.int/pages/prog/www/IMOP/publications/IOM-81/IOM-81-UrbanMetObs.pdf 

http://nargeo.geo.uni.lodz.pl/~icuc5/text/P_6_5.pdf

http://www.wxqa.com/resources.html

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/coop/standard.htm

http://www.wxqa.com/shields.html


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 14:46)

15	10
20,5	8
16,6	7
19,9	8,1
18	8
21,5	14
17	11
15	10
16	7
19	5,5
20,8	10
21,3	8,4
21,7	7,4
13,5	5,5
21	7,5
21,9	8
22,3	5,7
22,4	8,3
21,6	8
21,9	6,6
19,5	6,7
13	3,3
6,8	4
9,5	4,7
13	8,5
19,5	5,6
12,1	2,6
14	7
15	5
17,4	4
19,4	3

18,2	1,9
17,9	1,6
20,1	2,3
23,1	3,9
23,8	5,5
23,8	5,9
22,9	5,5
22,1	7,9
19,5	8,5
21	8,6
21	8
22	7
15,5	8
17,5	5,5
16,5	7
14,5	7
15,9	7
22,9	6,9
15	11
23	11
máximas  e mínimas de 1 de Janeiro a 20 de Fevereiro


----------



## amando96 (24 Fev 2011 às 14:47)

De momento 21.7ºC, que também é a máxima  não há vento, céu limpo...
Mínima de  12.8ºC

Offtopic: Fiquei impressionado ainda ver alguma neve na serra da estrela no sat24


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 14:59)

no meu blog está uma foto do anemómetro


----------



## vitamos (24 Fev 2011 às 15:04)

luis mestre disse:


> no meu blog está uma foto do anemómetro



Onde está o sensor de temperatura? O anemómetro serve para medir a intensidade do vento (embora onde esteja não meça obviamente bem a intensidade e direcção do vento).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 15:05)

O anemómetro tem sensor de temperatura e humidade incluídos


----------



## vitamos (24 Fev 2011 às 15:07)

luis mestre disse:


> O anemómetro tem sensor de temperatura e humidade incluídos



Ah pronto. Tudo explicado. Incidência solar directa sem RS + radiação difusa acentuada pela parede branca = 5 / 6ºC pelo menos de inflação de valor de temperatura num dia de radiação solar intensa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 15:09)

Respeito a sua opinião mas sempre registei assim e acho as temperaturas normais para serpa, e mesmo quando o anemómetro estava á sombra as temperaturas eram iguais


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2011 às 15:11)

luis mestre disse:


> no meu blog está uma foto do anemómetro



Pois...já vi...e está explicado o porquê deste valores tão exagerados.
Também tenho uma estação dessas em Silves, e por alguma razão nunca dou os valores da temperatura em Silves. Esse sensor inflaciona, em muito, os valores registados. Ainda para mais, está fixado directamente na parede (com o sol, a parede há-de aquecer e, consequentemente, há-de influenciar o sensor), e a receber luz solar directa (pelo menos durante parte do dia), e luz difusa em todo o dia. Consequência: valores de temperatura inflacionados (de acordo com o seu blog, até estavam 29,5ºC ainda há pouco).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 15:13)

Neste momento nessa estação 29,2ºc
e num outra estação á sombra 28ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Fev 2011 às 15:15)

luis mestre disse:


> Respeito a sua opinião mas sempre registei assim e acho as temperaturas normais para serpa, e mesmo quando o anemómetro estava á sombra as temperaturas eram iguais



É precisamente devido a este tipo de afirmações que alguns, pelo menos por mim falo, desde então nunca mais comentaram ou levaram em consideração os seus dados, na forma como continuam a ser obtidos. Alguma experiência iria ajudá-lo a entender situações de medições erróneas ou menos fiáveis que iria conseguir detectar à distância. Qualquer tipo de sensor exposto a radiação solar directa ou difusa é logicamente afectado pela radiação em forma de calor que deturpa os valores medidos por qualquer tipo de sensor. É precisamente por isso que existem parâmetros de medição e instalação e instrumentos indispensáveis, como os abrigos de radiação. Sem estas condições, qualquer tipo de medição muito pouco tem de representativo.


----------



## vitamos (24 Fev 2011 às 15:16)

luis mestre disse:


> Respeito a sua opinião mas sempre registei assim e acho as temperaturas normais para serpa, e mesmo quando o anemómetro estava á sombra as temperaturas eram iguais



Pode achar o que entender. Agora posso garantir (e não é a minha opinião, é a realidade) que não estão 28ºC em Serpa e muito menos 29,5ºC. Por todos os motivos já devidamente explicados pelos vários intervenientes deste tópico.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 15:20)

MAS COMO VÊEM A DIFERENÇA ENTRE ESTAR AO SOL OU Á SOMBRA É APENAS 1ºc


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2011 às 15:25)

luis mestre disse:


> MAS COMO VÊEM A DIFERENÇA ENTRE ESTAR AO SOL OU Á SOMBRA É APENAS 1ºc



Está à sombra mas, a não ser que esteja num abrigo, também sofre a influência da radiação solar difusa e, como tal, acaba por também ter a temperatura inflaccionada.


----------



## vitamos (24 Fev 2011 às 15:28)

luis mestre disse:


> MAS COMO VÊEM A DIFERENÇA ENTRE ESTAR AO SOL OU Á SOMBRA É APENAS 1ºc



 E onde está esse sensor à sombra? E o que é que lhe garante que não está a apanhar radiação difusa? Você pode insistir à vontade, pode argumentar o que entender... Ou pode melhorar as suas condições de aquisição de dados. OU pode continuar a debitar dados errados. A escolha é sua... Obviamente que não conte que alguém acredite nos seus dados perante todas as condições que, pacientemente, foram sendo explanadas pelos intervenientes com a  melhor educação e paciência.

Mais não posso dizer nem fazer. Quer acreditar nesses valores... Tudo bem, agora está a enganar-se até a si próprio.


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2011 às 15:34)

O comparativo, usando dados de radiação solar global da estação do COTR de Serpa. É fácil comprovar os efeitos da radiação nas máximas. Nas mínimas o COTR é mais frio, o que  é normal sendo uma estação agrária no campo menos afectada por calor urbano e mais afectada por inversões, etc. Até é provável que os dados do Luis sejam de facto de um local mais quente que o COTR, mas dificilmente tantos graus como tem reportado. Também seria útil cruzar com o vento, pois se estiver algum vento este disfarça parcialmente o efeito da radiação num sensor desprotegido. Há alguns dias com razoável radiação onde as diferenças não foram muitas, e desconfio que terá sido do vento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 15:42)

realmente o gráfico de comparação está excelente


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 15:43)

eu já fiz um abrigo mas tambem não deu resultado nenhum ,se quiseram deixarei de publicar aqui as minhas temperatura


----------



## Lousano (24 Fev 2011 às 15:56)

luis mestre disse:


> eu já fiz um abrigo mas tambem não deu resultado nenhum ,se quiseram deixarei de publicar aqui as minhas temperatura



No caso de local com deficiente ventilação, tens sempre esta opção:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 16:16)

Pois o meu sensor é incorporado no anemómetro por isso essa alternativa não dá.mas obrigado na mesma pela sugestão


----------



## vitamos (24 Fev 2011 às 17:13)

luis mestre disse:


> Pois o meu sensor é incorporado no anemómetro por isso essa alternativa não dá.mas obrigado na mesma pela sugestão



Luis Mestre:

O melhor conselho que te posso dar é, com calma e sem pressa (a pressa é inimiga da perfeição), ires dando uma vista de olhos nos diferentes tópicos desta secção:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/24/

Mesmo para estações como a auriol existem algumas soluções que podem resultar muito bem. Por vezes podem ser sacrificados alguns componentes de uma estação mas podes obter soluções que interessem ao teu caso particular. Por exemplo numa auriol é possível sacrificar o anemómetro, permitindo fiabilidade de temperaturas através de um RS. Soluções ainda mais engenhosas são possíveis. A leitura dos diferentes tópicos poder-te-á dar uma ideia adaptada à tua situação. 
Relembro um aspecto. Este fórum é público... Todos os dados são aceites, e mesmo quem não tem estação é convidado a participar. A partilha de dados é uma questão de bom senso... Se forem fiáveis melhor, se não forem tão fiáveis devem ter uma ressalva para as condições de aquisição. Se não forem fiáveis de todo pode-se sempre tentar melhorar. O espaço é publico e de partilha, mas certamente que cada um de nós fica mais feliz se sentir que os seus valores são representativos da realidade onde se inserem.

Espero (e encorajo-te) a tentares uma solução. Serpa ficaria a ganhar com o teu contributo e todos nós teríamos todo o gosto em ter uma estação de referência na localidade


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 17:22)

máxima - 29,6ºc
actual - 27,8ºc
mínima - 9,3ºc
para já continuar publicar estas temperaturas, quando tiver mais tempo livre vou-me dedicar á adaptação da minha estação


----------



## Geiras (24 Fev 2011 às 17:27)

luis mestre disse:


> Pois o meu sensor é incorporado no anemómetro por isso essa alternativa não dá.mas obrigado na mesma pela sugestão



Está incorporado num anemómetro? Eu também tenho o sensor incorporado no anemómetro e não foi isso que me impediu de meter mãos à obra e construir o meu RS que tem sido impecável e bastante eficaz. Hoje por exemplo tive uma máxima de 22.1ºC. Não há impossíveis


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Fev 2011 às 17:27)

Máxima de 22,3 ºC em Degracia Cimeira, com mínima de 5,1 ºC.

Um dia de vento fraco e céu limpo generalizado.


----------



## Geiras (24 Fev 2011 às 17:36)

Já agora uma dúvida. Mesmo que a parede esteja o dia todo à sombra também emite radiação ?

Obrigado


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2011 às 17:41)

Por cá a máxima de hoje foi de *23,6ºC*. (nova máxima deste ano)

De momento sigo com 19,5ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Fev 2011 às 18:03)

já coloquei apenas uma protecção para a radiação solar não atingir directamente o sensor.
neste momento 22,7ºC á sombra e com essa protecção


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2011 às 18:07)

Boas, por cá, dia de céu limpo e calor. 

Máxima: 22.4ºC
mínima: 9.8ºC
actual: 19.1ºC

Os 29.6ºC em Serpa é muito elevado. Então, eu que não tenho nenhum RS tenho o sensor com o fio junto à janela. O meu não é wireless é mesmo com fio. Isto morar num apartamento não dá para mais. A instalação não é a mais correcta mas mesmo assim, nunca atinjo temperaturas extremamente fora das restantes estações. Sensor está virado a norte sem qualquer efeito de luz directa solar mas pode ter alguma influencia de radiação difusa, não o nego. É que mais de 6ºC em relação às outras é muito. Não vamos esquecer que a radiação solar começa já a aumentar, logo em dias de vento fraco como tem sido estes últimos, qualquer raio de sol, faz disparar a temperatura.


----------



## amando96 (24 Fev 2011 às 18:57)

Máxima de 22.8ºC, por agora 17.1ºC. temperatura agradável, mais quente que isto e torna-se quente demais, é pena saber que este verão irei sentir quase mais 20 graus que hoje


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2011 às 20:02)

Esta zona de Portalegre ainda está quentíssima, confirmado com dois termómetros: 16.7ºC e 56% HR. Céu limpo: Máxima de 22.7ºC 

Timelapse de hoje:


----------



## Aurélio (24 Fev 2011 às 20:21)

Eu não pesco nada de estações mas percebo de paredes e garanto-vos que mesmo que esteja a parede o dia todo á sombra poderá na mesma ter radiação difusa, dependendo se haja ou não mais paredes ou qualquer coisa que reflicta a luz do sol, nem que seja o espelho de um carro 
Pelo menos os meus olhos sao hiper sensiveis á luz solar ou reflexos


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2011 às 20:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Pelo menos os meus olhos sao hiper sensiveis á luz solar ou reflexos


Não és o único 

Para não fazer offtopic sigo com 16.2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2011 às 20:40)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,8 ºC (16h00)
Temperatura mínima = 9,9 ºC (04h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *20,8 ºC* (dia 24); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2011 às 21:56)

Sigo ainda com 15.7ºC estáveis e 62% HR. Céu limpo...


----------



## HotSpot (24 Fev 2011 às 22:19)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Já agora uma dúvida. Mesmo que a parede esteja o dia todo à sombra também emite radiação ?
> 
> Obrigado



Exactamente.

Aconselho todos a lerem os links que o "ecobgc" deixou mais atrás neste tópico.

Existem normas/standarts para a correcta leitura da temperatura ambiente. Dentro de um Radiation Shield, 1,25m a 2,0m sobre o nível do solo, num local arejado e sempre sob incidência solar.

Estas são as regras. Por limitações técnicas lá temos nós que infringir aqui e ali. Não vale a pena teimar que hoje estiveram quase 30ºC em Serpa.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2011 às 22:20)

Temperatura em subida geral (todas as estações): 15.8ºC.


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2011 às 00:04)

Boas!

Ena isto aqui pelo Sul anda movimentado! 

O Luís já vai sendo um membro famoso e o seu blog ganha assim umas quantas visitas extra! 

Eu compreendo em parte que será uma _chatice_ ter o pessoal todo encima de nós! Mas se observares a situação com alguma distancia e nos deres alguma margem de confiança, verás que aqui ninguém te faz nenhuma critica destrutiva e muito menos têm sido deseducados para contigo! Acho que só por si, isto já te dirá o nível humano e a seriedade das pessoas que organizam esta casa e partilhado por todos os participantes do MeteoPT de uma forma geral!
Tal como já praticamente todos aqui te tentaram transmitir e a minha pessoa se junta ao "grupo", tenta não levar isto como o ataque geral ao Luís! Nada disso! Eu, como certamente todos os colegas do fórum, apenas procuramos ajudar a que melhores as tuas condições de medição. Certamente que a tua estação estará numa zona quente, acho que disso já todos nos apercebemos. Agora tenta efectivar um bom abrigo, que lhe dê sombra e seja arejado. Todos sairemos a ganhar. Primeiramente tu que tens todo o gosto em partilhar os teus dados e todos nós que teremos assim mais um posto de observação no Alentejo profundo e numa zona tradicionalmente muito quente!

Luís, pelo entusiasmo que a cada dia pões na divulgação do teu blog (e confesso que ao principio desconfiei um pouco do futuro do mesmo, nem sei bem porquê. Mas achei que era o furor do momento e depressa se apagaria) e pelo dinamismo que sempre lhe colocas a cada sondagem e desafio que colocas aos visitantes do mesmo, posso afirmar sem medo a errar que és um grande entusiasta da meteorologia e isso é comum à maioria de nós! Por isso mais do que alguém que se possa sentir perseguido quero que te sintas um de nós, porque compartes o carinho e o grande entusiasmo pela meteorologia, que é o elo que nos une a todos nós de Norte a Sul, do Litoral ao Interior nos mais diversos eventos e fenómenos meteorológicos!
O off topic já vai muito longo, mas tenta construir um RS como o que o colega Trovoadapower te mostrou nas fotografias. Há várias estações Auriol com esse sistema a registar temperaturas correctamente, é por isso um método a não descartar! 

E agora sim "on topic" , aqui deixo o gráfico da temperatura que hoje registei aqui pela minha terrinha. Dias cada vez mais quentes e campos de aspecto totalmente Primaveril. 







Temp. Máxima: 22,2ºC (15h57)
Temp. Mínima: 8,8ºC (07h11)

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco. Já se anda bem sem casaco...

Neste momento ainda registo 13,4ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2011 às 09:59)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, o céu limpo e sol a brilhar dominam novamente. A minima da noite foi de *7,9ºC*, e neste momento já estou com *19,8ºC*. O vento está fraco de NE.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2011 às 11:57)

Já passei a máxima de ontem, com os *24,2ºC* registados neste momento. Está mesmo bom para ir até uma esplanada à beira-mar...


----------



## stormy (25 Fev 2011 às 12:15)

Devido á posição do AA...em vez de uma tipica situação de NE/E, teremos uma prevalencia da circulação de N, o que fará o Algarve aquecer muito nos proximos 2 dias

Tudo isto deve-se ao cavado que se está a formar na europa central, impedindo o progresso do AA para leste establecendo um fluxo mais forte de NE, que nesta altura do ano mais facilmente consegue superar o gradiente termico á superficie e destroi a brisa maritima.
Nessas circunstancias é o litoral W/SW que aquece mais..mas desta vez será  Algarve e o SE Alentejano....

Se fosse verão...seriam dias escaldantes!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Fev 2011 às 13:05)

Ora cá estou eu que estive sem Internet. hehehe
Por Évora a máxima de ontem foi de 21.5ºC não tão quente como esperava mas já deu para pensar no fim dos dias frios, o Sol até frita, já com os UV a nível 5. E hoje vamos pelo mesmo caminho. a Mínima foi de 11ºC.


----------



## amando96 (25 Fev 2011 às 13:30)

24ºC!  ainda é para subir mais.

EDIT: não tinha reparado, humidade nos 32%


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Fev 2011 às 13:37)

Neste momento em serpa 26,1ºc


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2011 às 13:38)

A máxima por cá já chegou aos *25,7ºC*.

Neste momento, 25,4ºC com 36% de humidade e vento fraco de N.

Estive aqui a ver os registos da estação e, em Fevereiro de 2010, a máxima foi de 20,9ºC. Bela diferença.

A normal climatológica (1971-2000) para Faro, refere que o maior valor da máxima em Fevereiro e em Faro, foi registado em 1971, com 25,6ºC. (convém referir que a situação do Sitio das Fontes (localização, envolvente,...) será um pouco diferente da estação do IM em Faro, mas fica o registo, a título de curiosidade).


----------



## Lousano (25 Fev 2011 às 13:50)

ecobcg disse:


> A máxima por cá já chegou aos *25,7ºC*.



Valores impressionantes.

O Algarve está em brasa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Fev 2011 às 15:23)

Em Serpa 25,4 máxima já atingiu os 27,6ºC.
hoje já mais baixas devido a um abrigo que apenas lhe confere sombra e permite a livre circulação do ar .


----------



## Aurélio (25 Fev 2011 às 15:27)

luis mestre disse:


> Em Serpa 25,4 máxima já atingiu os 27,6ºC.
> hoje já mais baixas devido a um abrigo que apenas lhe confere sombra e permite a livre circulação do ar .



Sim já deve funcionar melhor, mas verifica se esse abrigo não aquece, fazendo um efeito fornalha .... sei lá mete uma camada de cortiça, sei lá torna-te engenhocas


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2011 às 15:52)

*26,1ºC* de máxima hoje (até agora).

Vim agora da rua, e nota-se bem que a temperatura está mais quente que nos últimos dias. A bela da t-shirt já sabe muito bem! 25,8ºC neste momento, com 35% de humidade evento fraco de NE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Fev 2011 às 16:05)

A estação de Serpa ontem tambem registou temperaturas mais elevadas que as outras estação do Alentejo (24,8ºC)


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2011 às 18:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 23.3ºC
mínima: 10.9ºC
actual: 17.8ºC

*Máximas*:

Tavira: 25.5ºC
Faro(Aeroporto) 22.6ºC
Almancil: 24.2ºC
Albufeira: 24.3ºC
Sagres: 21.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2011 às 22:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,2 ºC (14h08)
Temperatura mínima = 10,4 ºC (07h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *21,2 ºC* (dia 25); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Fev 2011 às 22:58)

Timelapse de hoje:

O céu encontra-se limpo com vento fraco e um ambiente ameno lá fora.  1026 hPa, algum nevoeiro em aproximação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Fev 2011 às 23:48)

Máxima de 22,6 ºC na estação de Degracia Cimeira.

Uma tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco predominante de NE observável pela estação, mesmo sem ter estado hoje por lá.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Fev 2011 às 12:06)

Évora:
Hoje a mínima foi de 7.5ºC, já bem mais baixa que a noite anterior, que tinha sido de 11ºC.
A máxima ontem também já foi mais baixa, que se ficou pelos 20ºC.

Actualmente estão 14ºC. Céu limpo e vento quase nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2011 às 13:51)

Mínima extremamente mais baixa por aqui com 6.9ºC. Manhã com muito nevoeiro e vento fraco. No ano passado estávamos à espera da tempestade a esta hora


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2011 às 17:18)

Mina do Bugalho; Alandroal: 19ºC e vento fraco a moderado. O céu apresenta-se limpo mas com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2011 às 18:19)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma noite fresca, com minima de *8,6ºC*, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e calorzito, ainda assim, um pouquinho menos quente que ontem, tendo registado uma máxima de *25,3ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento sigo com 19,6ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2011 às 22:17)

10ºC (registados no carro que mesmo agora cheguei)

Timelapse:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Fev 2011 às 01:29)

Évora:
Hoje um dia já mais fresco, com a máxima a não passar os 18.6ºC. 
Actualmente estão 9ºC
Vento fraco a moderado de Norte. O que refresca mais a noite!!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2011 às 11:15)

Céu limpo com nuvens altas ao longe e vento forte a moderado de NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2011 às 12:57)

Um 27 de Fevereiro igualmente com vento forte; houve uma rajada muito forte de NE que subiu escadas acima (do prédio) e ouviu-se em todo o lado. 
15ºC (dados de estação próxima), céu limpo.

Edit: Depois da rajada, acalmou o vento mais...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Fev 2011 às 12:58)

em Serpa 22ºC.
Parece que 2011 vai ser mesmo seco


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2011 às 16:16)

Hoje ainda se chegou aos 22ºC. O vento de norte está agora a entrar e esta noite promete trazer-nos a normalidade das temperaturas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2011 às 17:37)

V.R.S.A.

Por qui dia marcado por vento por vezes forte de N/NE, temperaturas amenas, 20.5ºC neste momento e alguns cumulos a E e a N/NE...

MAX: 20.9ºC

MIN:12.1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2011 às 18:43)

13.6*ºC (parece estar boa a temp agora ), céu limpo com visibilidade bem alta e vento fraco.

*Edit ás 19:00, a consola perdeu o sinal e não actualizou.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2011 às 19:36)

Timelapse:

12.5ºC, céu limpo e 34% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2011 às 20:43)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento de norte.

Máxima: 22.1ºC
mínima: 9.2ºC
actual: 15.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2011 às 22:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,4 ºC (15h39)
Temperatura mínima = 8,5 ºC (07h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 21,2 ºC (dia 25); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## amando96 (28 Fev 2011 às 11:08)

Hoje já foi mais fresco com uma mínima de 6.2ºC, por agora 16.7ºC, ainda está altinha.

H/R nos 37%.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 12:39)

Neste momento em Serpa 22ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Fev 2011 às 12:54)

V.R.S.A.

17.4ºC

Ceu limpo e vento fresco de N!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 13:29)

em Serpa mais fresco 20,7ºC


----------



## stormy (28 Fev 2011 às 16:45)

Boas tardes.
Pela Lagoa de Santo André o dia de Sabado (26/fev) foi caracterizado por pouca nebulosidade, vento fraco de NE rodando para NW durante a tarde, com a Tmin a ficar-se nos 8.1º e a Tmax nos 17.9º.

O Domingo acordou com alguma nebulosidade estratiforme média e alta, tornando-se o céu limpo a partir da tarde.
O vento foi moderado a forte de NNW/N, com a Tmin a situar-se nos 11.2º e a maxima a chegar a 19.4º.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 16:55)

por Serpa 19ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 19:46)

hoje em Serpa :
MÁX - 22ºC , MIN - 6,8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2011 às 20:10)

Timelapse de hoje  O dia foi de vento moderado a forte com rajadas, céu pouco nublado, agora apresentando-se nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2011 às 22:07)

Mínima de 2,3 ºC em Degracia Cimeira.

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco de ONO, com 7,2 ºC.

A tarde foi bastante agradável.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2011 às 22:27)

Sigo ainda com 10.7ºC e 41% HR. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento de NE. A temp. pode parecer alta mas a cidade de Portalegre em si também observa 10.0ºC neste momento e tenho sempre diferenças porque vivo 80m mais abaixo


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2011 às 23:02)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,6 ºC (15h33)
Temperatura mínima = 7,2 ºC (07h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 21,2 ºC (dia 25); temp. mínima = - 0,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2011 às 23:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo ou pouco nublado e uma pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Máxima: 19.1ºC
mínima: 9.0ºC
actual: 11.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2011 às 23:09)

Já refresca o ambiente com, 9.7ºC e 43% HR. Pressão nos 1024 hPa.


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2011 às 23:57)

Por aqui o dia também  foi mais fresco que os anteriores e agora sim com temperaturas mais ao género de um Fevereiro.

Extremos do presente dia:

Temp. Máxima: 15,4ºC (14h30)
Temp. Mínima: 5,8ºC (07h10)
Rajada Máxima: 52,6Km/h (15h26)

O dia foi marcado ainda pelo vento que se fez sentir em especial durante a manhã e inicio da tarde.

Neste momento registo 8,2ºC  e uma Pressão Atmosférica de 1023,6hPa.


----------

